# Warum ist hdro so anders?



## Volun (10. November 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

eigentlich habe ich mir schon öfters diese Frage gestellt, aber dennoch kann ich sie mir eigentlich nicht selber beantworten.

Und zwar geht es um die Frage, warum die Community in hdro so anders ist, als eigentlich ALLE anderen Comm's.

*Warum *bsw. finde ich in der hdro Welt Nullkommanull Spieler, die sich Shadowhunter, Nightcrusher oder wie auch immer nennen? (auf Belegaer sehe ich zumindest NIE einen)

*Warum *finde ich keine Goldsellerwerbung ingame wie in anderen mmorpgs?

*Warum *sehe ich weder in Foren, noch ingame im Chat so gut wie kaum geflame oder L33tsp34k?

*Warum *habe ich bei Hdro nie das Gefühl etwas zu verpassen, wenn ich mal nicht online bin?

*Warum *ist die Sammelleidenschaft von neuen Waffen, Rüstungsteilen etc. bei weitem nicht so vorhanden wie in anderen Spielen?

Nicht, dass ich es irgendwie vermisse. Nein das ist sogar einer der Gründe, warum ich dieses Spiel so gerne spiele.

Ich liebe diese einzigartige Atmosphäre und dieses absolut relaxte Leben in hdro. In den meisten anderen mmorpgs ist es absolut anders
(wenn man vielleicht mal von Vanguard absieht).

Dennoch würde mich mal interessieren, was ihr denkt, warum es so ist.

Eure Meinung würde mich mal interessieren !!

LG


----------



## Knurrbauch (10. November 2008)

Warum immer Spaghetti mit Pizza vergleichen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voldemôrd (10. November 2008)

Volun schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> 
> Dennoch würde mich mal interessieren, was ihr denkt, warum es so ist.
> ...




komisch eig. müssten mehr kiddies hdro spieln ^^


----------



## Knurrbauch (10. November 2008)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> komisch eig. müssten mehr kiddies hdro spieln ^^



Begründung?


----------



## Recc (10. November 2008)

ich denke um das spiel wirklich zu mögen muss man die bücher gelesen zu haben und für die MEISTEN jüngeren sind das einfach zu viele buchstaben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## azizi (10. November 2008)

ich denke genau den leuten die jahrelang wow gespielt haben fehlen einige dieser sachen, nicht die namen und auch nich die goldseller ^^ aber der ehrgeiz, der wttbewerb. ja auch der virteulle schwanzvergleich^^ daher sind die leute wieder zurückgegangen und lassen euch friedlich ohne konkurenzdenken in der hobbit welt zurück ^^ jeder hat seine nische


----------



## Norei (10. November 2008)

CM setzt die Regeln auch durch. Wird jemand wegen Namensrichtlinien gemeldet, benennen ihn die GMs auch um, selbst wenn er schon ein Jahr spielt. Goldfarmer werden massiv und erfolgreich verfolgt und nicht einfach toleriert. Und Spam im Chat wird auch entsprechend kommentiert - ich erinnere mich an eine Suche:
S1: B14K5?
S2: 08/15
S3: 4711

Dazu kommt, dass die Spanne zwischen den Top-Items und den "Second-Tier"-Items nicht groß ist und alle Inis für jeden mit gutem Craftingequipment zu schaffen sind. Außerdem hat sich HdRO zum Sammelbecken der WoW-Itemspiralen-Gegner entwickelt. Der Focus weg von PvP führt auch dazu, dass der direkte Vergleich eher unwichtig ist.


----------



## Factions (10. November 2008)

Eigentlich sind die Fragen ganz einfach zu beantworten. LotRo ist vom System her sozusagen ein Klassisches mmoRPg und ist Stillschweigend hinter WoW mit Guild Wars zusammen. Allerdings wird es nicht so gehypt wie manch andere Spiele. DX10 zum Beispiel funktioniert seit über einem Jahr ohne Probleme - wird aber kaum in News oder dergleichen erwähnt. Andere Spiele *AoC hüstel, werden gehypt und dann ist es nicht mal vorhanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1. LotRo ist halt für Fans/Interessierte die Tolkiens Welt lieben oder Kennenlernen wollen. Im Gegensatz zu WoW ist es nicht auf Masse ausgelegt. Würde Star Wars Galaxies so sein wie LotRo, also ich meine zeitgemäß in Grafik ohne den NGA Dingsbums womit Galaxies bergab ging, wäre es auch noch voller dort.

2. Ist der Hype. LoTro ist ein Geheimtipp sozusagen und diejenigen die dort Spielen interessieren sich nicht für Goldseller etc. Außerdem sind die GM´s dort aktiver und freundlicher. Ebenfalls zu Punkt 1. werden GM´s auch bei komischen Nicknamen aktiv auch auf "nicht" RP Servern. Darum findet man so Chaoten wie masterblaster2000 und son Zeug nicht. Auch die Sippen haben dem Flair entsprechende Namen. Sowas wie Todesbrüder aus Hyboria etc. wirst du dort nicht finden.

3. Das Spiel ist gut wie es ist und die Community gehört zu den besten. Warum sollen diese Flamen ? Gibt ja nix zu meckern.

4. Weil man mehr Freiraum hat. Extreme Raiden und sowas ist nicht so heftig wie in WoW. Und man findet immer irgendwo eine Gruppe für Beispielsweise Spalte.

5. Weil es wie in Star Wars Galaxies ist. In dem Spiel geht es nicht darum in Raids zu rennen um irgendein Dropp Teil zu bekommen. Crafting ist in LotRo das Zauberwort. Sicherlich droppen in Inis auch nette Sachen, aber die Spieler legen mehr Wert auf Klassisches Rollenspiel. Also Seltene Rezepte finden und selbst herstellen, Zierwerk anziehen etc. 

Es ist einfach eine andere Welt. Sowie Guild Wars seine stärken hat und gar nicht mit WoW zu vergleichen ist, so ist LotRo eben seine eigene Art. Es ist halt anders. Man lebt mehr in dieser Welt und es geht nicht um irgendein T6 Set und son Zeugs. Gibt es zwar auch sowas, aber es wird anders gespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß

Ps: Hier gibt es ein kleines LotRo DX10 Video : Eldar En Ennor - LotRo DX10
Tipp: Unter dem Video auf "In hoher Qualität ansehen"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Martok (10. November 2008)

azizi schrieb:


> ich denke genau den leuten die jahrelang wow gespielt haben fehlen einige dieser sachen, nicht die namen und auch nich die goldseller ^^ aber der ehrgeiz, der wttbewerb. ja auch der virteulle schwanzvergleich^^ daher sind die leute wieder zurückgegangen und lassen euch friedlich ohne konkurenzdenken in der hobbit welt zurück ^^ jeder hat seine nische



genau aus dem grund bin ich allerdings zu lotro zurück gekehrt.
gut der LTA account mag auch sein übriges dazu getan haben, einfach einloogen und mal wieder was mit der Sippe(gilde) oder dem raidbündnis erleben, ist halt  schon schnell gemacht. kein lästiges besuchen der  ELV-abo-seiten usw.

zum anderen ist das bei lotro mit den item gefarme nur 30% so schlimm wie bei wow.
im gegenteil  viele leute haben gar keine lust auf high-level-raid content.
und man wird auch nur halb so schlimm angeguckt wenn man jetzt kein top equip hat.
guckt euch wow an:
man wird zu so einem kara run nur mit genommen wenn man total lila ist oO!!
das ist bei lotro überhaupt nicht so!! wenn man über legt mit was für leuten wir in der "spalte" (t2-raid ini) rumfallen.
und wenn man nicht gerade jäger ist , findet man leicht anschluss im  BeleSNG - Channel ! sogar für einen t2-raid.

desweiteren denke ich der alterschnitt bei lotro liegt so um die 30.
und diese leute haben dann schon von daoc über wow quasi alles hinter sich. und sind froh über ein mmorg für casual gamers.


----------



## Faruu (10. November 2008)

Es liegt auch einfach viel an der Athmospähre, die das Spiel aufbaut. Die Welt sieht einfach phantastisch aus, ist groß und an allen Stellen frei begehbar. Allein die leicht meditative Hintergrundmusik lässt den Spieler in anderen Dimensionen denken. Keine Itemhetze und Aggressivität gegen andere Spieler. Dazu kommt einfach dieser wunderbare Background den das Spiel mitbringt und prächtig umsetzt.

Lotro ist halt "Urlaub" für die Leute, die schon genug Stress haben. Man kann einfach wunderbar abschalten.


----------



## Lurka (10. November 2008)

Faruu schrieb:


> Es liegt auch einfach viel an der Athmospähre, die das Spiel aufbaut. Die Welt sieht einfach phantastisch aus, ist groß und an allen Stellen frei begehbar. Allein die leicht meditative Hintergrundmusik lässt den Spieler in anderen Dimensionen denken. Keine Itemhetze und Aggressivität gegen andere Spieler. Dazu kommt einfach dieser wunderbare Background den das Spiel mitbringt und prächtig umsetzt.
> 
> Lotro ist halt "Urlaub" für die Leute, die schon genug Stress haben. Man kann einfach wunderbar abschalten.



Genau so ist es. Ausserdem hab ich bei HdRO nicht alles mit Add-Ons zugeklatscht (jaa es geht komplett ohne), das Crafting System ist anspruchsvoll, die Quests muss man eben ohne Mob Map (bei den neueren Spielen ja schon Werkseitig drin -.-) machen, ausserdem kommt man nicht drumrum die Questtexte zu lesen, weiterklicken und zum Roten Punkt laufen ist hier nicht. 
Wie schon ein paar mal angesprochen ist die Atmosphäre super, und das Niveau Ingame um einiges höher. Letzteres meine ich nicht Wertend, aber es ist Tatsache.


----------



## Avyn (10. November 2008)

Ich denke dass es zum großen Teil daran liegt dass die GMs einen verdammt guten Job machen. In anderen MMOs hab ich das in dem Maße noch nicht erlebt


----------



## Sanchie (10. November 2008)

Hi,
ich gehe mal auf deine Fragen ein:

a) Frage: Warum bsw. finde ich in der hdro Welt Nullkommanull Spieler, die sich Shadowhunter, Nightcrusher oder wie auch immer nennen? (auf Belegaer sehe ich zumindest NIE einen)

a) Antwort: Weil wir nicht in WoW sind!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hab mal einen Spieler auf Maiar kennen gelernt der hiess Homeboy. Die GM's haben ihn dann angeschrieben und haben seinen Namen geändert. Also alles was eventuell gegen die Hdro-Regeln verstösst bzw. Namen die einfach nicht ins Hdro Universum passen werden sozusagen verhindert. Bzw. die meisten Spieler geben sich halt ordentliche Namen.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
b) Frage: Warum finde ich keine Goldsellerwerbung ingame wie in anderen mmorpgs?

b) Antwort: Weil der Support dieses Spiel diese verhindert und sich so kein Markt aufbauen kann! Ich hab so etwas auch noch nicht in diesem Spiel gesehen.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
c) Frage: Warum sehe ich weder in Foren, noch ingame im Chat so gut wie kaum geflame oder L33tsp34k?

c) Antwort: Weil Hdro von relativ (*g*) vernünftigen Leuten gespielt wird. Herr der Ringe zieht eher das erwachsene Publikum an bzw. kann sie auf Dauer begeistern.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
d) Frage: Warum habe ich bei Hdro nie das Gefühl etwas zu verpassen, wenn ich mal nicht online bin?

d) Antwort: Weil der "Leistungsdruck" in diesem Spiel nicht wirklich existiert. Man spielt das Game um Spass zu haben und Abenteuer zu erleben. Oder nicht? *g*
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
e) Frage: Warum ist die Sammelleidenschaft von neuen Waffen, Rüstungsteilen etc. bei weitem nicht so vorhanden wie in anderen Spielen?

e) Antwort: Vernünftige Spieler ===> vernünftiges Verhalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Natürlich versucht so gut wie jeder seinen Spielcharakter mit gutem Items zu versorgen aber das passiert dann unter dem Motto Geheimschaft. Also ich hab noch bei keinem Raid erlebt, dass jemand Itemgeil war oder sich etwas ausgesucht hat, was garnicht zu seinem Char passt. War halt bis jetzt meine Erfahrung.


Fazit: Also ich spiele gerne dieses Spiel weil ich sehr von diesem Spielkonzept überzeugt bin. Außerdem finde dass Hdro eines der besten Communities hat, die ich bis jetzt erlebt habe. Die Grafik ist sehr passend gehalten und nicht so übertrieben kitschig wie bei WoW.

Das sind alles meine Eindrücke, die ich bis jetzt gesammelt habe.

Ich habe fertig!

Gruß, Sanchie


----------



## simoni (10. November 2008)

Meiner Meinung nach auch ein kleiner Unterschied zu WoW:
Es gibt nur die eine gute Seite, nicht Allianz vs Horde oder Ordnung vs Zerstörung. Da ist das Gemeinschaftsgefühl einfach viel größer. Das ist auch einer der Gründe, warum ich froh bin, dass man Monster nicht hochleveln kann als eigene Seite. Das endet dann sonst wieder im rumgeflame/ rumgewhine, weil die andere Seite ja wieder nur verbesser wurde, und man selber wird andauernd generft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da ich von Guild Wars kam , und dies auch mein erstes MMO war, kannte ich die Itemhatz nicht. Letztendlich bin ich darüber doch ziemlich froh. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ron Jeremy (10. November 2008)

Sanchie schrieb:


> a) Frage: Warum bsw. finde ich in der hdro Welt Nullkommanull Spieler, die sich Shadowhunter, Nightcrusher oder wie auch immer nennen? (auf Belegaer sehe ich zumindest NIE einen)
> 
> a) Antwort: Weil wir nicht in WoW sind!!
> 
> ...



Ich habe schon Elben gesehen, die "komische" Namen hatten, wie zum Beispiel Kevin, oder auch Xysa. Naja, aber es kann ja nicht immer alles 100% perfekt sein.


----------



## Sanchie (10. November 2008)

Ron schrieb:


> Ich habe schon Elben gesehen, die "komische" Namen hatten, wie zum Beispiel Kevin, oder auch Xysa. Naja, aber es kann ja nicht immer alles 100% perfekt sein.



Ja solche Namen hab ich natürlich auch schon gelesen aber die meisten sind schon rollenspieltauglich. Ist mir persönlich auch egal wie sich die Leute nennen, außer es ist einfach extrem unpassend bzw. eher peinlich oder gar beleidigend. Also den Namen Homeboy fand ich einfach nur hohl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerossi (10. November 2008)

Ich antworte auch mal kurz auf deinen Fragen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

1) Du bist auf einem RP-Server falls du es noch nicht bemerkt hast  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Hier werden Namengebungsverstöße sofort per Ticket ausgemerzt...

2) Ich kann die Maßnamen von Codemasters/Turbine nicht genau nennen... aber sie scheinen Wirksam zu sein (z.B. ist /flüstern mit einem Probeaccount nicht (mehr) möglich)... Wenn ich an die Anfangszeiten von HDRO denke, da hat man täglich Post von Goldsellern bekommen oder wurde angeflüstert... 
WoW nutzt diese Maßnahmen inzwischen auch und die Goldseller werden dort auch weniger (laut Erzählung von Kumpels).
Ein weiterer Grund könnte sein, dass HDRO-Spieler einfach nicht so starkes Interesse an "Goldselling" haben.

3) kein Antwort 

4) Hmmm... dieses Gefühl kenne ich leider nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...@ Sanchie: Spaß kann man auch verpassen

5) Weil HDRO einfach mehr Wert auf Atmosphäre und Story wert legt. Außerdem achten die Entwickler darauf, dass niemand weil er zB wenig Zeit für das Spiel hat, nicht mit den "anderen" mithalten kann, bzw. gleich einen großen Nachteil ihnen gegenüber hat...


----------



## Gamaray (10. November 2008)

Volun schrieb:


> *Warum *finde ich keine Goldsellerwerbung ingame wie in anderen mmorpgs?



Hier hat CM ganze Arbeit geleistet (zu Anfangszeiten war das wirklich schlimm):

1. beschränkte Interaktionsmöglichkeiten für Probe-Accounts
2. kein Zugriff auf europäische Server von Asien aus
3. Durchsetzung der AGBs 

Hinzu kommt, daß es auch eigentlich keinerlei Bedarf gibt Gold zu kaufen.


----------



## Madrake (10. November 2008)

Volun schrieb:


> ...
> 
> *Warum *bsw. finde ich in der hdro Welt Nullkommanull Spieler, die sich Shadowhunter, Nightcrusher oder wie auch immer nennen? (auf Belegaer sehe ich zumindest NIE einen)
> 
> ...



zu 1: du wirst auch nie einen mit so einem Namen auf Belegaer sehen... - eher auf den andren Servern aber da ist das auch max 5% der Serverpopulation. Wie z.B. "Starshine" auf Morthond.

zu 2: für das Goldfarmen, beruflich, ist hdRO unlukrativ, es dauert lang, und auch so muss man zudem mit andren Leuten Handeln, wegen den 3 Berufen - das hängt eher an dem Handwerksprinzip zusammen.

zu 3: sei doch froh...*

zu 4: sei ebenfalls froh...*

zu 5: sei zum Dritten male froh...*


*das Spiel hat mit Abstand, ich kenn noch ein paar andre, aber diese sind nicht so bekannt wie HdRO, was ich so kenne, für ein MMORPG gesehen am meisten Rollenspielanteil (WAR/ WoW und AoC haben wesentlich weniger RP Inhalt). Darum wahrscheinlich. Da geht es mehr um Inhaltsstory als hier Sammlerei Items, Sch*anzvergleich, Flamerei.
Die Welt bleibt zwar nicht stehen wenn man sich ausgeloggt hat, aber man hat keinen inneren Drang, um mit dem Rest mitzuhalten (Level Equipment...) - also das hängt dann auch wieder mit der Itemsammlerei zusammen. Hm, man wird nicht innerlich gezwungen noch mehr zu erreichen, es geht halt in HdRO alles viel ruhiger zu. Allein schon daher das man Schlachtzugsequipment auch selber herstellen kann, und das ohne viel Aufwand beim Zusammensuchen der Materialien.

Die Fraktion der Flamer würde sich in HdRO nicht zurechtfinden, und auch so mit dem Spiel nicht zurechtkommen. Denen sind die Questtexte von Anfang an zu lange, das Leveln dauert denen zu lange (allein denk ich mal dauert es denen zu lange von 5 auf Level 10 zu kommen). Und dann machen die schon einen auf "mimimi". Obwohl es so viel zu entdecken gibt.

mfg Madrake


Edith stolpert noch über die Schwelle, und fragt mal an die Lotro Spieler, die schon länger spielen als ich *hust* ob das normal ist im Handelschannel "verschenke 30x Schwert level 20 Item" - oder verkaufe "lila Gegenstand für 20 Silber Level 30 Gegenstand"... - also wäre das auf WoW passiert, hätte man eine Flamerei abbekommen so à la - und dein Gold kaufst du auf eBay was? - naja sehr vernünftige Preise sag ich...


----------



## Flixl (10. November 2008)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Vetaro (10. November 2008)

I'm Vetaro, and I approve this message.


----------



## Voni (10. November 2008)

Hallo

Lieber TE, es gibt eine einfache Antwort, CM hat DEIN Kundenbedürfnis erkannt, und nicht nur DEINS, sondern noch vieler anderer Zocker welche sich in WoW, WAR, AoC oder wo auch sonst (es gibt ja auch noch EQ2 etc) nicht mehr so ganz zu Hause gefühlt haben, und halt genau durch diese Punkte angesprochen wurden.

Kurz, das Spiel gefällt DIR so, weil es programmiert wurde DIR zu gefallen.

Gruss Voni


----------



## Norei (10. November 2008)

Madrake schrieb:


> Edith stolpert noch über die Schwelle, und fragt mal an die Lotro Spieler, die schon länger spielen als ich *hust* ob das normal ist im Handelschannel "verschenke 30x Schwert level 20 Item" - oder verkaufe "lila Gegenstand für 20 Silber Level 30 Gegenstand"... - also wäre das auf WoW passiert, hätte man eine Flamerei abbekommen so à la - und dein Gold kaufst du auf eBay was? - naja sehr vernünftige Preise sag ich...


Das sind Leute, die ihren Twink im Handwerk leveln. Da stellt man dann zig mal irgend einen Schrott her und du hast die Wahl, ihn entweder an den Händler zu verkaufen für einen Betrag, den dein 50er Main in 5 Minuten erfarmt, oder ihn herzuschenken. Da fällt die Wahl leicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Meist verkaufst du trotzdem den Rest an den Händler.


----------



## mcbk (10. November 2008)

Hi,

Das meiste wurde schon genannt, aber was für mich noch ein Unterschied ist, ist die Richtung in die einerseits HdRO und andererseits WoW gehen. Bei ersterem geht es wenn man sich die Patchhistorie anschaut vorwiegend um PvE, also um den Inhalt dieses epischen Werkes von Tolkien. Da wurden neue Questgebiete oder auch Buchquests etc. neu implementiert. Toll für jeden, der die Story mag und sich an wunderschönen Landschaften mit passendem Ambiente begeistern kann. 

Bei letzteren liegt der Fokus, so wie ich das erlebt habe, seit über einem Jahr auf PvP. Da werden immer neue Inhalte ersonnen, damit sich Spieler gegenseitig messen können, man nehme nur mal die Arena-Einführung. Aber auch das Belohnungssystem wurde massiv auf PvP ausgerichtet. Im kommenden Addon wird das wohl weitergeführt(neue Schlachtfelder mit Belagerungswaffen usw.). Neue PvE Inhalte ohne Instanzen fand man nur sehr selten(Silithus, Düstermarschen), Addons mal ausgenommen.

Mir gefällt HdRO gerade weil die Entwickler das Spiel eben nicht auf PvP auslegen, die Möglichkeit mit PvMP aber dennoch bieten.


----------



## Tikume (10. November 2008)

Das sind übrigens keienn LOTRO spezifischen Eigenschaften 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gerade die Sache mit dummen namen und Goldwerbung ist in Wow einfach überproportional in Vergleich zu anderen Spielen.

Als ich z.B. Dungeons & Dragons Online gespielt habe, habe ich z.B. nur 2-3 dumme Spieler gesehen 8einer ist nun Community manager bei einem anderen MMO ^^) und Goldwerbung gabs gar nicht.


----------



## Behem (11. November 2008)

Wo ich dieses Thread lese frage ich mich wieso ich nicht schon früher mal in LOTRO reingeschaut habe.

Ich sehe gerade das der Client zum runterladen und Probetesten 7GB groß ist, dies schaff ich nicht in einer Sitzung (24h disconnect), gibt es da eine andere Möglichkeit?


----------



## Nimophelio (11. November 2008)

Volun schrieb:


> *Warum *bsw. finde ich in der hdro Welt Nullkommanull Spieler, die sich Shadowhunter, Nightcrusher oder wie auch immer nennen? (auf Belegaer sehe ich zumindest NIE einen)  *Ich denke das liegt einfach an der Lizenz. Ein HdR is halt kein WAR oder Warcraft.*
> 
> *Warum *finde ich keine Goldsellerwerbung ingame wie in anderen mmorpgs?  *Weil die Community ungestört spielen möchte? Da wollen net zig Leute Geld kaufen.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Norei (11. November 2008)

Behem schrieb:


> Wo ich dieses Thread lese frage ich mich wieso ich nicht schon früher mal in LOTRO reingeschaut habe.
> 
> Ich sehe gerade das der Client zum runterladen und Probetesten 7GB groß ist, dies schaff ich nicht in einer Sitzung (24h disconnect), gibt es da eine andere Möglichkeit?


www.Morthond.de hat einen Clientdownload in mehreren Teilen. Ansonsten gab es in einer der letzten PC-Games-Extended-Ausgaben einen kompletten Client auf DVD. Vielleicht kennst du auch jemanden, der die DVD rumliegen hat.


----------



## -bloodberry- (11. November 2008)

http://www.pcgames.de/aid,666577/Stefan_We..._Community_Ever
Das hab ich grad entdeckt. *g*


----------



## Cyberflips (11. November 2008)

Recc schrieb:


> ich denke um das spiel wirklich zu mögen muss man die bücher gelesen zu haben und für die MEISTEN jüngeren sind das einfach zu viele buchstaben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Jo, wenn man manchmal die Kommentare liest ist da schon was dran...hrhrhr...zu viele Buchstaben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich würde mich ja amüsieren, wenn es dann nicht so traurig wäre. Die lächerlichsten Kommentare find ich immer "hach ich kann nicht so lange lesen, dann ermüde ich immer so schnell" 
Glücklicherweise ergibt sich so zumindest eine gewisse natürliche Eignungsfilterung. Wer die Bücher nicht kennt, wird nur die Hälfte verstehen und wer nicht lesen will wird nicht freiwillig nach HDRO kommen...so im Extrem gesehen

Hinzu kommt noch, daß ja viele Jüngere nur die Filme kennen, aber die sind ja glücklicherweise auch zu lang und die Sprache ist den Kids ebenfalls viel zu kompliziert. Die sprechen da ja in ganzen Sätzen

Ich habe letztens so einen lustigen Forumsbeitrag gelesen, wo es um HdrO Filme ging, da meinte jemand "die Filme könnten nur halb so lange sein, wenn die da nicht so viel labern würden" 

Ich denke, in diesem Sinne ist das wie oben gesagt, ein natürlicher Schutzfilter für die HdrO Community


----------



## Shadowdaughter (11. November 2008)

Cyberflips schrieb:


> Ich habe letztens so einen lustigen Forumsbeitrag gelesen, wo es um HdrO Filme ging, da meinte jemand "die Filme könnten nur halb so lange sein, wenn die da nicht so viel labern würden"
> 
> Ich denke, in diesem Sinne ist das wie oben gesagt, ein natürlicher Schutzfilter für die HdrO Community



Das stimmt leider/gottseidank wirklich. Leider, da ich die allgemeine Tendenz des "Bücher sind uncool" sehr bedauerlich finde; gottseidank, da uns dadurch viele Ärgernisse, die mich derzeit von WoW weg- und verstärkt zu Lotro hingetrieben haben, erspart bleiben.


----------



## rojanus (11. November 2008)

In HdRO wird einfach dass verkörpert, was Leuten die Rollenspiel und Fantasy lieben am Herzen liegt und da die meisten guten Fantasy-Reihen doch schon etwas länger bestehen, wird ein eher älteres/reiferes Publikum angesprochen und darum läuft bei HdRO alles ruhig und locker ab. Jeder der nicht gerade itemgeil ist und auf Sachen wie Atmosphäre, Rollenspiel, Gemeinschaftsdenken wert legt wird sich in diesem Spiel wohl fühlen und der Rest hat ja noch die Möglichkeit anderer Spiele, in denen die vorher genannten Dinge nicht im Vordergrund stehen.
Ich persönlich habe in HdRO genau das gefunden, was ich schon seit Jahren in einem Spiel suche.


----------



## Faruu (11. November 2008)

Also das mit der "Itemgeilheit" stimmt nicht so ganz. Wenn ich mit meinem Zwerg durch die Landen Streife um Erze für meine Rüstung zu sammeln, Lederbänder einkaufe usw. bin ich schon ziemlich "geil" auf meine neue Rüstung. Denn bis ich diese Rüstung komplett habe vergeht schon einige Zeit ins Land und man darf dann auch ruhig etwas stolz sein, diese Leistung erbracht zu haben.


----------



## rojanus (11. November 2008)

Faruu schrieb:


> Also das mit der "Itemgeilheit" stimmt nicht so ganz. Wenn ich mit meinem Zwerg durch die Landen Streife um Erze für meine Rüstung zu sammeln, Lederbänder einkaufe usw. bin ich schon ziemlich "geil" auf meine neue Rüstung. Denn bis ich diese Rüstung komplett habe vergeht schon einige Zeit ins Land und man darf dann auch ruhig etwas stolz sein, diese Leistung erbracht zu haben.


Vielleicht habe ich mich mit "itemgeil" etwas falsch ausgedrückt, denn ein gewisses Mass an "Itemgeilheit" steckt in jedem, denn jeder möchte wohl seinen Charakter gut ausstatten.
Was ich eigentlich sagen wollte ist: es ist nicht zwingend notwendig komplett blau ausgerüstet zu sein um voran zu kommen


----------



## Sylvvia (11. November 2008)

Factions schrieb:


> Eigentlich sind die Fragen ganz einfach zu beantworten. LotRo ist vom System her sozusagen ein Klassisches mmoRPg und ist Stillschweigend hinter WoW mit Guild Wars zusammen. Allerdings wird es nicht so gehypt wie manch andere Spiele. DX10 zum Beispiel funktioniert seit über einem Jahr ohne Probleme - wird aber kaum in News oder dergleichen erwähnt. Andere Spiele *AoC hüstel, werden gehypt und dann ist es nicht mal vorhanden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hallo,
ehrlicherweise sollte man aber auch erwähnen, das die Lotro Grafik trotz DX10 deutlich schlechter ist, als die von AOC und trotzdem nicht signifikant schneller läuft. Ich bin ein Herr der Ringe Fan und habe auch längere Zeit HdRO gespielt (habs am letzten WE nochmals angetestet) und vermisse dort eigentlich nur das fehlende PvP. Es könnte doch echt nicht so schwierig sein, Orcs - wilde Menschen etc. als spielbare Rassen zu implementieren. Dann würde es wahrscheinlich recht schnell aufwärts mit HdRO gehen ... ich würde dann auch zusätzlich wieder dort spielen ... das reine PVE ist mir aber echt zu langweilig und Monsterplay ersetzt nicht das PvP.
Das HdRO nicht so itemlastig ist, finde ich persönlich sehr positiv, auch ansonsten finde ich das Spiel recht gut - bis auf diesen einen Punkt ... PVP - und das ist für viele schon ein / das KO-Kriterium.

Gruß Sylvia


----------



## Sess (11. November 2008)

Wozu man aber sagen muss, dass nicht jeder "PVP-geil" ist. Ich für meinen Teil liebe PVE und interessiere mich fast gar nicht für PVP. Von daher ist HdRO genau das richtige für mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gamaray (11. November 2008)

Faruu schrieb:


> Also das mit der "Itemgeilheit" stimmt nicht so ganz. Wenn ich mit meinem Zwerg durch die Landen Streife um Erze für meine Rüstung zu sammeln, Lederbänder einkaufe usw. bin ich schon ziemlich "geil" auf meine neue Rüstung. Denn bis ich diese Rüstung komplett habe vergeht schon einige Zeit ins Land und man darf dann auch ruhig etwas stolz sein, diese Leistung erbracht zu haben.



Denke da besteht schon ein Unterschied, das craften der eigenen Rüstung macht dir Spass an sich und du bist stolz darauf dir am Ende so ein Teil selbst hergestellt zu haben. Es besteht aber kein zwingender Grund dies zu machen und die Items heben dich auch nicht von der Masse ab, geschweige denn sind sie zwingende Vorraussetzung für erfolgreiches Gruppenspiel.

Natürlich freut sich jeder über schöne und wertvolle items, wär ja auch schön blöd wenn wir alle nackig und waffenlos durch Bree laufen würden.
Die hier angesprochene "Itemgeilheit" hat damit aber eher weniger zu tun.


----------



## Tinuphyl (11. November 2008)

Hoert sich wirklich gut an, was du da schreibst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich habe damals die ganze Beta Phase mitgemacht und danach noch meinen Freimonat verspielt, aber dann war irgendwie die Luft raus. Wenn WotLK mich enttaeuscht guck ich es nochmal an. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## softcake_orange (11. November 2008)

Volun schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> eigentlich habe ich mir schon öfters diese Frage gestellt, aber dennoch kann ich sie mir eigentlich nicht selber beantworten.
> 
> ...




Antwort: WEIL ES KEINE SAU SPIELT!

1. Solche Spieler gibt es auch. Da aber nur sehr wenige HdRO spielen, kommt es Dir nur so vor.
2. Goldseller sehen in HdRO keinen Markt, da es viel zu wenige spielen.
3. Weil es nur sehr wenige spielen. Kommt Masse, kommen flames schon von alleine.
4. Das liegt nur an Dir. Mir geht das bei jedem Spiel so... was sollte man auch verpassen?
5. Vielleicht weil es einfach viel weniger davon gibt, als in anderen MMOs.


----------



## Gocu (11. November 2008)

softcake_orange schrieb:


> Antwort: WEIL ES KEINE SAU SPIELT!
> 
> 1. Solche Spieler gibt es auch. Da aber nur sehr wenige HdRO spielen, kommt es Dir nur so vor.
> 2. Goldseller sehen in HdRO keinen Markt, da es viel zu wenige spielen.
> ...



jetzt werden hoffentlich nich die WAR-Fanboys so schlimm wie die WoW-Fanboys...


----------



## Bartholom (11. November 2008)

ach wie goldig, ein kleiner WoW-troll ohne argumente ...


----------



## Styr74 (11. November 2008)

Sylvvia schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ehrlicherweise sollte man aber auch erwähnen, das die Lotro Grafik trotz DX10 deutlich schlechter ist, als die von AOC und trotzdem nicht signifikant schneller läuft. Ich bin ein Herr der Ringe Fan und habe auch längere Zeit HdRO gespielt (habs am letzten WE nochmals angetestet) und vermisse dort eigentlich nur das fehlende PvP. Es könnte doch echt nicht so schwierig sein, Orcs - wilde Menschen etc. als spielbare Rassen zu implementieren. Dann würde es wahrscheinlich recht schnell aufwärts mit HdRO gehen ... ich würde dann auch zusätzlich wieder dort spielen ... das reine PVE ist mir aber echt zu langweilig und Monsterplay ersetzt nicht das PvP.
> Das HdRO nicht so itemlastig ist, finde ich persönlich sehr positiv, auch ansonsten finde ich das Spiel recht gut - bis auf diesen einen Punkt ... PVP - und das ist für viele schon ein / das KO-Kriterium.
> 
> Gruß Sylvia



Doch es ist relativ schwierig, ganz einfach da es sich hierbei um die Rechte handelt. Die Tolkien Gesellschaft verbietet PvP im normalen Sinne, da es gegen den Grundgedanken von Tolkien geht. Turbine hat mit dem Monsterplay zumindest eine Möglichkeit geschaffen nicht gänzlich auf PvP zu verzichten. 
Was die Grafik angeht möchte ich dir auch wiedersprechen. Gerade auf Mittelklasserechnern ist die Engine doch etwas genügsamer als die von AoC. Ich persönlich finde Sie auch hübscher, aber das ist subjektiv.



softcake_orange schrieb:


> Antwort: WEIL ES KEINE SAU SPIELT!
> 
> 1. Solche Spieler gibt es auch. Da aber nur sehr wenige HdRO spielen, kommt es Dir nur so vor.
> 2. Goldseller sehen in HdRO keinen Markt, da es viel zu wenige spielen.
> ...



Du beantwortest den Thread eigentlich ganz gut. Ganz einfach aus dem Grund, da ich solche Leute wie Dich ingame noch nicht angetroffen habe. Codemasters muss nach deiner These wirklich sehr dämlich sein, ein Dutzend Server zu unterhalten und ein Add On herauszubringen, dafür das es "keine Sau" nutzt oder kauft. Sag denen das bitte mal, nicht das da noch wirtschaftlicher Schaden entsteht. Die USA sind doch schon genug gebeutelt nach der Finanzkrise.


----------



## Spitfire89 (11. November 2008)

softcake_orange schrieb:


> Antwort: WEIL ES KEINE SAU SPIELT!
> 
> 1. Solche Spieler gibt es auch. Da aber nur sehr wenige HdRO spielen, kommt es Dir nur so vor.
> 2. Goldseller sehen in HdRO keinen Markt, da es viel zu wenige spielen.
> ...



Du musst dich ja wirklich super mit HdRO auskennen,hast es bestimmt auch schon sehr oft gespielt und weisst bestimmt auch ganz genau wieiviele Leute es spielen,"Weil es keine Sau spiel" irgendwie komisch,ich habe schon eine ganze Menge Leute gesehen die es zocken und es werden meiner Meinung nach auch mehr,spätestens wenn Länder wie Rohan und Gondor,mit Helms Klamm und Minas Tirith rauskommen werden mit Sicherheit noch mehr Spieler dazu kommen weil das beliebte Orte von (wirklichen) HdR Fans sind.Wie auch schon andere meinten,wenn es angeblich sooo wenig Leute spielen warum kommt dann demnächst eine Erweiterung raus ? Die würde man wohl kaum rausbringen wenn es kaum Leute gibt die es sich holen.
Du sitzt wahrscheinlich noch zu hause rum und geilst dich an WoW oder WAR auf und bist der Meinung das es DAS Spiel überhaupt ist.
Ich hoffe das Leute wie du NIEMALS anfangen HdRO zu spielen,dann war es das mit der Ruhe und dem RP im Spiel,dann ensteht darauß so eine Spiele-Missgeburt wie WoW und was da abläuft kann ja manchmal totaler Volksverblödung gleich kommen,wenn Leute nicht mal richtig schreiben können.
Grob gesehen haben zwar alle MMOG's was tolles aber HdRO ist das Erste das mich vollkommen überzeugt hat,weil es vielseitiger ist und man wirklich merkt das die Entwickler viel Liebe in das Spiel fließen lassen und nicht ständig nur an den Klassen rumschrauben und so tun als wenn zig großartige Neuerungen gemacht worden sind.


----------



## tekbear (11. November 2008)

Sylvvia schrieb:


> ..... Dann würde es wahrscheinlich recht schnell aufwärts mit HdRO gehen ...



äh - hab ich was verpasst ist hdro in der krise? welche art von krise? etwa die pvp krise? ich glaub aus der will ich nich raus.


----------



## Behem (11. November 2008)

Also ich habe mir jetzt die Gold-Edition bei Amazon bestellt für 25 Euro. Ich denke mal das sie morgen, spaetestens übermorgen eintreffen wird. Ich hörte RP ist gut in HDRO, also werd ich auch einen RP Server auswaehlen und freue mich schon riesig auf das anstehende Wochenende. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norei (11. November 2008)

Behem schrieb:


> Also ich habe mir jetzt die Gold-Edition bei Amazon bestellt für 25 Euro. Ich denke mal das sie morgen, spaetestens übermorgen eintreffen wird. Ich hörte RP ist gut in HDRO, also werd ich auch einen RP Server auswaehlen und freue mich schon riesig auf das anstehende Wochenende.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Da hat es aber jemand eilig. Ich hätte dir empfohlen, die Bestellung zu stornieren und stattdessen das MoM-Kompendium zu bestellen. Enthält zusätzlich das Addon, das in 7 Tagen erscheint. Viel Zeit geht dir also nicht verloren. Und die 7 Tage kannst du mit einer Trialversion überbrücken.


----------



## Sess (11. November 2008)

Genau so mache ich es auch. Ich überbrücke die Zeit mit der Trialversion und wenn dann am nächsten Dienstag Die Minen von Moria ins Haus geflattert kommen starte ich voll durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Behem (11. November 2008)

Norei schrieb:


> Da hat es aber jemand eilig. Ich hätte dir empfohlen, die Bestellung zu stornieren und stattdessen das MoM-Kompendium zu bestellen. Enthält zusätzlich das Addon, das in 7 Tagen erscheint. Viel Zeit geht dir also nicht verloren. Und die 7 Tage kannst du mit einer Trialversion überbrücken.



Das Haette ich auch gemacht wenn nicht der Client zum Runterladen 7GB groß ist, ich besitze jedoch nur DSL Light was es unmöglich macht es herunterzuladen, da sollte Codemasters mal eine torrent Lösung anbieten. (Die jetzige hat KEINE Seeders)

Mich stört ein kleiner Aufpreis sowieso nicht, ich spare genug dadurch das ich nicht mehr rauche und kein Alkohol trinke, der Gesundheit zu liebe, zusaetzlich besitze ich dann 2 Verpackungen die im Sammelregal stehen und nicht nur eine. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Parat (12. November 2008)

Mal zumindest teilweise die Euphoriebremse geben. Aber gemäßigt^^



Volun schrieb:


> *Warum *bsw. finde ich in der hdro Welt Nullkommanull Spieler, die sich Shadowhunter, Nightcrusher oder wie auch immer nennen? (auf Belegaer sehe ich zumindest NIE einen)


CM passt da auf UND der Altersschnitt der Spieler ist deutlich höher. Den meisten problematischen Spielern ist das Spiel zu langweilig. Ich fands btw auch langweilig und bin dennoch, denke ich, kein problematischer Spieler. Es ist halt nett. Ich fänds albern, es irgendwo zum Nonplusultra zu erklären.

Aber gerade dieses "nett" sorgt auch dafür, dass dem Spiel ein echter Hype erspart bleibt. Und das bedeutet dann eben auch, dass die ganze - wiederum problematische - Masse von Spielern, die immer das geilste, schnellste und coolste haben müssen, an LOTRO vorüber zieht.

Und das wiederum sorgt auch für eine _relativ_ gelassene Community.



> *Warum *finde ich keine Goldsellerwerbung ingame wie in anderen mmorpgs?


CM-Vorgehen dagegen und ... ach, so wichtig ist Gold da schlicht nicht.



> *Warum *sehe ich weder in Foren, noch ingame im Chat so gut wie kaum geflame oder L33tsp34k?


Altersdurchschnitt. Der durchschnittliche LOTRO-Spieler weiß nicht, was L33tsp34k ist ... und ... hossa, ich ersetze Buchstaben durch Zahlen ... wie .. ungemein ... genial. *gähn*



> *Warum *habe ich bei Hdro nie das Gefühl etwas zu verpassen, wenn ich mal nicht online bin?


Naja ... weil auch nix passiert, wenn man ehrlich ist. Die Spielwelt plätschert vor sich hin und verändert sich nix. Es stehen halt die selben Questgeber mit den slben, nun auch nicht gerade innovativen Questen, an den selben Orten. Es ist defacto auch wurscht, wann man die anklickt.

Auf der Kehrseite spielt es sich dann eben auch manchmal dann doch wie Kaugummi. Der Zauber des Anguckens der Landschaften kann vergliegen und passieren tut eben wirklich nix.

Allerdings passiert auch in WOW eigentlich nix, aber bei den sehr wettbewerbsbewussten Spielern ist das eben dann auch so, dass sie nix verpassen wollen. Rare Items, Platzierungen in Ranglisten etc.



> *Warum *ist die Sammelleidenschaft von neuen Waffen, Rüstungsteilen etc. bei weitem nicht so vorhanden wie in anderen Spielen?


Sie bringen defacto weniger ... und es gibt eben keinen echten Wettbewerb. Und sie Spieler sind älter, da relativiert sich das eben auch alles. Sprich: Die Chance auf ein Rare Item ist dann doch weniger wichtig, als was es heute zum Abendessen gibt.^^

--

LOTRO ist zusammengefasst sehr entspannt zu spielen. Sicherlich könnte man es als Therapiezentrum für manche WOW-Geschädigte vermarkten.^^

Es ist im Gegenzug auch an keiner einzigen Ecke wirklich brilliant. Es ist solide Ware für solide Spieler.



Behem schrieb:


> Ich hörte RP ist gut in HDRO


Auch da das gleiche Prinzip: Es ist solide Ware. Es gibt RP. Es gibt mehr RP als in WOW. Die Community insgesamt ist dank Filmen und Büchern relativ RP-affin ... aber das RP ist weder serverprägend auf Belegaer, noch ständig außer an zwei, drei Orten, vorhanden ... Es findet auch zumeist nicht öffentlich statt, von einem gemeinsamen RP-Erleben, gegenseitigen Beeinflussen von Geschichten etc kann keine Rede sein.

RP in LOTRO ist besser als in WOW. Es ist solide. Es ist sicher nicht herausragend, das stimmt einfach nicht. Man findet es einfacher als in vielen anderen Spielern, und es ist - wie alles in LOTRO - entspannend. Nicht schlimm, nicht gut .... medium.


----------



## Landerson (12. November 2008)

Hi,
nachdem ich mir mal die ganze Kommentare hier durchgelesen habe moechte ich auch etwas dazu sagen.
Zuersteinmal, ich habe die Buecher gelesen. Von Herr der Ringe ueber der kleine Hobbit bis hin zum Silmarillion.
Ich finde die Buecher um einiges besser als die Filme obwohl ich mich diese wirklich gut unterhalten haben und immernoch gut unterhalten.

Nachdem ich erfahren habe das es eine Herr der Ringe MMORPG geben soll habe ich es mir gekauft und eine ganze Weile gespielt.
Ich muss sagen das ich irgendwie das Gefuehl hatte, dass das Spiel etwas zu zaeh ist. Klar ist die Community besser aber nie kam DAS Spielerlebnis auf das ich (ja genau) mit World of Warcraft hatte und habe. Ich will hier nicht als so genannter “Fanboy” dastehen, aber es gibt einfach ein paar Punkte die mir an World of Warcraft besser gefallen.

Zum einen ist das die Grafik. Vielleicht ist es wirklich nur Gewoehnungsache aber die Comicgrafik sagt mir einfach mehr zu und wirkt fuer mich nicht langweilig. Leider muss ich das ueber Herr der Ringe Online sagen.
Zum anderen, ja ich moechte vom Sammeltrieb gepackt werden. Das hat mir bei Diablo 1 und 2 schon einige Stunden gekostet. Vielleicht ist das nicht jedermann Sache aber der Jaeger- und Sammeltrieb macht einfach Spaß auch wenn es stumpfsinnig klingt.
Der dritte Punkt den ich ansprechen muss ist das angesprochene verpassen von...was auch immer, ich weiß auch nicht was damit immer gemeint ist. Ich hatte nie das Gefuehl das ich etwas verpasse wenn ich mal eine Woche oder laenger nicht gespielt und Zeit mit meiner Frau verbracht habe. Waere ja auch schlimm wenn man immer darueber nachdenken muesste was man so alles in einem Spiel verpasst.

Achja eins noch; Ich bin weder ein PvP Spieler noch muss ich mein Damagemeter immer und ueberall posten. Ich finde das einfach nur irrelevant und laecherlich.
Eine bitte habe ich dann doch noch:
Ich habe oefter das Gefuehl das auf World of Warcraft (meist zu unrecht wie ich finde) "herumgehackt" wird. Miese Community, die boessen Goldseller und "Kiddies" die nerven. Manchmal ist es schon so aber trotzdem ist es fuer mich immer noch ein Spielerlebnis und es macht Spaß nach der Arbeit einfach mal fuer ein oder zwei Stunden abzuschalten. Einfach ignorieren die Jungs!

Ich hoffe ich bin mit meiner Meinung niemanden auf die Fuesse getreten.
Gruss
Landerson

Sorry wegen den ae,oe und ue in Amerika haben wir keine Umlaute.


----------



## hucky (12. November 2008)

Sanchie schrieb:


> a) Antwort: Weil wir nicht in WoW sind!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Genau das sind die Gründe warum ich mir gestern Die Minen von Moria - Special Edition bestellt habe.

Ich hatte ziemlich am Anfang mal in LOTRO mit der Trail reingeschnuppert. Damals machte ich den Fehler alles mit WoW vergleichen zu wollen, mir machte es nicht so viel Spaß. WoW ist eh seit einem dreiviertel Jahr Geschichte bei mir, einige andere Games waren jetzt dazwischen. Ich freue mich auf die Minen und wieder ein gutes Rollenspiel. Bis dahin schnuppere ich einfach noch in die Trail rein.

Gruss
Roland


----------



## Volun (12. November 2008)

Landerson schrieb:


> Ich habe oefter das Gefuehl das auf World of Warcraft (meist zu unrecht wie ich finde) "herumgehackt" wird.



Ich denke mal nicht, dass unbedingt nur auf das Spiel herumgehackt wird. Letztendlich ist es ja eher der Ruf der Spieler, der bei vielen eine Wow Abneigung auslöst. Auch ich finde wow eigentlich ein schönes Spiel, aber dieses Drumherum, diese Community, sie ist einfach absolut ....... ja ätzend  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wobei man allerdings auch sagen muss, dass es nat. auch die Masse macht. Je mehr Spieler, desto mehr Minderbemittelte gibt es. Und sowas färbt sehr ab.


----------



## grunzhart (12. November 2008)

Landerson schrieb:


> Zum einen ist das die Grafik. Vielleicht ist es wirklich nur Gewoehnungsache aber die Comicgrafik sagt mir einfach mehr zu und wirkt fuer mich nicht langweilig. Leider muss ich das ueber Herr der Ringe Online sagen.
> Zum anderen, ja ich moechte vom Sammeltrieb gepackt werden. Das hat mir bei Diablo 1 und 2 schon einige Stunden gekostet. Vielleicht ist das nicht jedermann Sache aber der Jaeger- und Sammeltrieb macht einfach Spaß auch wenn es stumpfsinnig klingt.
> Der dritte Punkt den ich ansprechen muss ist das angesprochene verpassen von...was auch immer, ich weiß auch nicht was damit immer gemeint ist. Ich hatte nie das Gefuehl das ich etwas verpasse wenn ich mal eine Woche oder laenger nicht gespielt und Zeit mit meiner Frau verbracht habe. Waere ja auch schlimm wenn man immer darueber nachdenken muesste was man so alles in einem Spiel verpasst.
> 
> ...



Alles schön begründet und so nachvollziehbar. 
WoW zeichnet sich in der Tat durch die Comic-Grafik und den Sammeltrieb aus.
Beides ist Geschmackssache, letzteres allerdings auch eine Frage der Zeit.

Dass zu Unrecht auf der WoW-Gemeinschaft herumgehackt würde, sehe ich allerdings anders.
Einmal trägt diese Gemeinschaft durch ihre Außendarstellung zu ihrem schlechten image bei. Neue Konkurrenzprodukte werden mit flames überschüttet und dabei gerne WoW als quasi erstes MMORPG dargestellt, bei dem alle anderen nur geklaut hätten. Oder zumindest als wäre mit WoW das Rad neu erfunden worden. Das hat mich auch zu meiner aktiven WoW-Zeit schon genervt, da ich vieles z.B. von DAoC im Spiel wiederfand....
Aber auch die Innendarstellung lässt sehr zu wünschen übrig. Blöde Kommentare im chat, das sog. l33tsp34k, rüpelhaftes Verhalten, etc. war damals und ist vermutlich auch heute noch an der Tagesordnung.
Für viele Spieler war das VL offensichtlich an die Stelle des RL getreten, sodass sie das Spiel viel zu ernst nahmen. Um Spaß ging es dann nicht mehr. Ich habe Menschen kennen gelernt, die jammerten, weil sie einen Job bekommen haben!!!
Und solche Leute sind auch ausgerastet, wenn man offline gehen wollte, um z.B. mit seiner besseren Hälfte schöne RL-Stunden zu verleben.
Wenn ich ausrasten sage, dann meine ich das auch. Das ging bis zu Beleidigungen!
Abgesehen von der zunehmenden Langeweile, die WoW im Endcontentbereich verströmt, waren es solche Erlebnisse, die mich WoW beenden ließen.
Sowas musste ich bei lotro bis jetzt noch nie erleben. Die Leute sind entspannt, RL hat klar Vorrang und alles ist insgesamt angenehm ungezwungen. 
Vielleicht wird der Unterschied an diesem Beispiel besonders deutlich:
Es ist immer wieder ein Vergnügen, nach Evendim zu reisen und dort nach den Keilern zu fragen, die man suchen muss.
Man bekommt m.E.n. IMMER vernünftige Antworten.


----------



## DunCrow (12. November 2008)

Volun schrieb:


> *Warum *bsw. finde ich in der hdro Welt Nullkommanull Spieler, die sich Shadowhunter, Nightcrusher oder wie auch immer nennen? (auf Belegaer sehe ich zumindest NIE einen)
> 
> *Warum *finde ich keine Goldsellerwerbung ingame wie in anderen mmorpgs?
> 
> ...



Klingt für mich als wären auf 'nem LotRO-Server kaum Leute.

Wenn die Sammelleidenschaft, das Gemeinschaftsgefühl, die Kiddys und die Chinesen fehlen, dann komm doch zurück zu WoW.


----------



## grunzhart (12. November 2008)

DunCrow schrieb:


> Klingt für mich als wären auf 'nem LotRO-Server kaum Leute.
> 
> Wenn die Sammelleidenschaft, das Gemeinschaftsgefühl, die Kiddys und die Chinesen fehlen, dann komm doch zurück zu WoW.



Gemeinschaftsgefühl und WoW schließen sich aus.
Gemeinschaftsgefühl und HdRO gehören zusammen.


----------



## Vetaro (12. November 2008)

grunzhart schrieb:


> Gemeinschaftsgefühl und WoW schließen sich aus.
> Gemeinschaftsgefühl und HdRO gehören zusammen.



ach wie goldig, ein kleiner WoW HdRO-troll ohne argumente ...


----------



## Bartholom (12. November 2008)

DunCrow schrieb:


> Klingt für mich als wären auf 'nem LotRO-Server kaum Leute.



glaubst du wirklich dass server ohne flame-kiddies, goldverkäufer und witz-namen leer sein müssen?


----------



## Factions (12. November 2008)

Wo kommen denn jetzt wieder diese ganzen Trolle her  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Habt ihr euch verlaufen ? Und diejnigen die meinen, LotRo spielt keiner... seid doch mal so lieb und schaut euch Rankins von MMORPG´s an, dann stellt ihr fest das LotRo und Guild Wars direkt hinter World of Warcraft sind. Weit dahinter kommen dann solche Flops wie AoC, D&D usw. Desweiteren hat Codemaster mal eben 30 Millionen $ Zuschuss bekommen von Investoren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Schrecklich, als ob es nur WoW geben würde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Millhouse (12. November 2008)

Mein erstes Onlinegame war Star Wars Galaxie was super gemacht wurden war bis der NGE-Patch kam .Dan bin ich durch die Onlinegames gehoppt.habe DAOC gespiet war 2 Jahre lang bei WOW weil da Freunden und Arbeitskollegen gespielt haben.Aber ich war irgentwie nie heimisch geworden.Und bei Lotro bin ich seit der Beta und muß sagen es fesseld mich sehr.Wen man das erste mal nach Bree kommt oder die anderen ORTE sieht,die in den Bücher stehen.Finde ich einfach unbeschreiblich.Das beste sind die Epic-Quests die sind einfach nur toll gelungen.Und wie manche schon geschrieben haben die Comm ist einfach super.Alle sind sehr hilfsbereit.Und scheint eine Frage noch so doof sein,wird die Frage immer mit Respekt behandelt.Der Flair von Mittelerde und die Comm tun einiges bei.Das ist das Onlinegame schlechthin ist.Kein druck kein damagemeter.Und man muß nicht für Verzauberungen farmen was  mich immer gestört hat.Ich finde es einfach mit einfachen Worten ausgedrückt es ist ein TRAUMHAFTES GAME


----------



## grunzhart (12. November 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> ach wie goldig, ein kleiner WoW HdRO-troll ohne argumente ...



Du bist ja niedlich. Kannst zwar nur einen Satz sprechen und sonst nix, aber niedlich bist Du dennoch.


----------



## Huds (12. November 2008)

Factions schrieb:


> Wo kommen denn jetzt wieder diese ganzen Trolle her
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja, hdro ist ein tolles spiel. lange gespielt aber der Schwierigkeitsgrad ist einfach was für 10 jährige .. Content durch in keine 2 monate von null angefangen ist bissel wenig was das spiel zu bieten hat.

Rollenspieltechnisch bringt es fast nichts durch die strenge vorgegebene Geschichte hat man kaum Spielraum sich was neues auszudenken ausser immer die gleiche leier. Naja einige werden jetzt sagen ich hätte keine phantasie aber leute, die story ist nunmal vorgegeben und daran kann man nichts ändern ... auch die Zukunft ist schon bestimmt also kann man soviel Phantasie haben wie man will man kann nichts anderes rollenspieltechnisch machen ausser dumm im Pony rumstehen.

Um auf die Ursprungsfrage zurueckzukommen: Wieso gibt es all die dinge nicht in hdro wie flamer etc. Klar gibt es diese, auch auf Belegaer ohne frage .. aber erstens finden diese selten Leute die mitmachen weil es dort keine Globalen channels gibt wo 500 spieler gleichzeitig drin sind wie handelschannel wow (ausser der selbstgemachte baelesng der auch nicht besser ist als wow) und zweitens, das ist der WICHTIGSTE Punkt, Gamemaster greifen durch. Du bekommst schon einen Bann wenn du jemanden ein Erz klaust. Hat alles vor und nachteile.

Ich habe hdro geliebt und tute es in irgend einer weise immer noch aber leider ist da für mich die Luft raus und lohneneden anspruchsvollen pve Content gibt es in meinen Augen nicht. Balrog zu fünft ist kein problem und Helegrod lohnt sich nichtmal mehr.


Liebe Grüsse


----------



## Gromthar (12. November 2008)

Huds schrieb:


> Naja, hdro ist ein tolles spiel. lange gespielt aber der Schwierigkeitsgrad ist einfach was für 10 jährige .. Content durch in keine 2 monate von null angefangen ist bissel wenig was das spiel zu bieten hat.


Na selbst schuld, sag ich da. Wenn Du derartig schnell durch das Spiel rennst nur um möglichst schnell den "Endcontent" gesehen zu haben bleibt natürlich das Spielvergnügen auf der Strecke. Aber ganau das ging mir bei WoW auch nicht anders. WoW spielte ich eigentlich auch nur so lange wegen der netten Leute, die ich kennenlernen durfte. Als diese gingen und nur noch "Content" im Vordergrund stand, wurde es sehr schnell langweilig.

Tja, der bei HdRO nur dieses höher-schneller-weiter-Prinzip im Kopf hat, der wird auch nicht lange hier bleiben. Ihr müsst euch mal von dem WoW-Gedanken lösen und für mehr als nur für magageileimbaepix spielen. Schön, dass HdRO solche Leute idR schnell aussortiert, denn dieses Spiel ist etwas für die Feierabendfraktion, die einfach nur gerne mit netten Leuten etwas unternimmt und sich nicht vom D2 Sammeltrieb abhängig macht.


----------



## Parat (12. November 2008)

Huds schrieb:


> Rollenspieltechnisch bringt es fast nichts ...


Du hast da sicher Recht. Ist aber ehrlich gesagt genauso woanders. Kein MMORPG kann für sich behaupten, wirklich für Rollenspiel richtig toll geeignet zu sein.

Zu der Community: Ein HDRO-Server ist besser gefüllt als ein WOW-Server, gerade heutzutage, wo viele WOW-Server erschreckend leer sind .... okay, mit dem Addon wird das ne Zeit lang wieder besser sein.

Und das mit dem anspruchsvollen Content: Ja, ist so, den gibt es nicht wirklich. Das aber wiederum führt dazu, dass die extrem wettbewerbsorientierten Spieler ausbleiben und mehr Freizeitspieler etc. da sind. Das alles macht die Community im Schnitt älter und friedfertiger.

Man kann nicht beides haben: Alles total hossa und Action und Super-Sammeltrieb und die relative Entspanntheit.^^

Und so beschreitet HDRO den Weg, dass man die unproblematischen Sammeltrieb- und Anspruchsspieler, die es natürlich gibt, eben an die Konkurrenz verliert. Damit entledigt man sich aber auch der meisten Problemfälle.

Im Zuge der Tatsache, dass nunmal auch die PC-Spieler älter werden, also man heute problemlos Spiele an Zielgruppe 30+ verkaufen kann, wo es früher echt nur 12+ gegangen wäre ... können so Spiele wie HDRO eben ne goldene Zukunft haben.


----------



## Avangus (12. November 2008)

Huds schrieb:


> Naja, hdro ist ein tolles spiel. lange gespielt aber der Schwierigkeitsgrad ist einfach was für 10 jährige .. Content durch in keine 2 monate von null angefangen ist bissel wenig was das spiel zu bieten hat.
> 
> Ich habe hdro geliebt und tute es in irgend einer weise immer noch aber leider ist da für mich die Luft raus und lohneneden anspruchsvollen pve Content gibt es in meinen Augen nicht. Balrog zu fünft ist kein problem und Helegrod lohnt sich nichtmal mehr.



Genau das ist aber Ansichtssache. Wer den Content in knapp 2 Monaten durch hat ist alles andere als ein Gelegengheitsspieler, im Gegenteil. Viele Spieler wollen auch nicht unbedingt DEN hohen Anspruch, sondern einfach Abends nach der Arbeit etwas in eine andere Welt abtauchen. Natürlich sind die Instanzen in WoW schwerer und damit anspruchsvoller (ich kenn nur die Schlachtzuginstanzen vor Burning Crusade, wie Pechschwingenhort und Naxxramas). Aber der Aufwand der betrieben werden muss um dort erfolgreich zu sein ist mir persönlich inzwischen einfach zu groß. Stress und Anspruch hab ich in der Arbeit bei weitem mehr und das ist genug. Da ist das Schwierigkeitsniveau vom Balrog für mich persönlich genau der Kompromiss den ich suchte. Nicht zu leicht aber mit vertretbarem Aufwand schaffbar. 

Wer extreme Herausforderungen in einem Spiel sucht ist bei WoW sicher besser aufgehoben. Ich such sie lieber im Leben weil da die "Belohnungen" auch aus mehr bestehen als aus virtuellen Ausrüstungsgegenständen.


----------



## Norei (12. November 2008)

Parat schrieb:


> Im Zuge der Tatsache, dass nunmal auch die PC-Spieler älter werden, also man heute problemlos Spiele an Zielgruppe 30+ verkaufen kann, wo es früher echt nur 12+ gegangen wäre ... können so Spiele wie HDRO eben ne goldene Zukunft haben.


Dazu passt, dass Turbine Anfang nächsten Jahres ankündigen will, welche Projekte(! Mehrzahl ist korrekt) für Konsolen umgesetzt werden. HdRO scheint da schon ein starker Anwärter zu sein.


----------



## Gocu (12. November 2008)

Norei schrieb:


> Dazu passt, dass Turbine Anfang nächsten Jahres ankündigen will, welche Projekte(! Mehrzahl ist korrekt) für Konsolen umgesetzt werden. HdRO scheint da schon ein starker Anwärter zu sein.



naja da müsste man sich auch noch was zum kampfsystem überlegen, FFXI läuft eigentlich recht gut auf der Konsole, ist aber fast wie normale FF's (Kampfsystem). Ich denke wenn man es für Konsole rausbringt müsste man auch mit Controller spielen können.


----------



## grunzhart (12. November 2008)

Ich wüsste jetzt aber nicht, welches Spiel einen hohen Schwierigkeitsgrad hat.
Bei WoW regelt sich alles über die items. DAoC oder WAR verlangen im PVE auch nicht großes Können.
SWG ist mittlerweile fast ein WoW-Klon. Allenfalls AoC weicht hiervon aufgrund des Kampfsystems vielleicht etwas ab.

Was das Rollenspiel angeht, so ist dieses wirklich völlig unabhängig vom jeweiligen Programm und sehr abhängig von der jeweiligen Spielergemeinschaft. Deshalb kann ich der These nichts abgewinnen, die Spielwelt von HdRO sei zu eng.


----------



## Madrake (12. November 2008)

Parat schrieb:


> ..
> 
> LOTRO ist zusammengefasst sehr entspannt zu spielen. Sicherlich könnte man es als Therapiezentrum für manche WOW-Geschädigte vermarkten.^^
> 
> ...




Der Satz gefällt mir und trifft total ins Schwarze. Lotro kann man aber nicht direkt als "Auffangbecken" von WoW(rentnern) sehen, denen das ganze in WoW viel zu schnell über die Bühne geht (Itemlastigkeit, farmen, raiden...). Wenn man in einer soliden Gilde ist in WoW, die auch im PvE Content mitwirkt und eine sagen wir mal dreimonatige Pause einlegt, sind die z.B. schon im nächsthöhren Content, und man muss wieder den Anschluss suchen. Sowas kann in HdRO nicht passieren... In WoW wenn man im PvE Content mitwirken will, mit "Freunden" oder wie auch immer muss man am Ball bleiben... - bei HdRO dagegen kann man auch getrost eine längere Pause einlegen (Außendienst, Bund, oder was auch immer)... und kehrt dann irgendwann wieder zurück in die Sippe...

mfg Madrake



Landerson schrieb:


> Achja eins noch; Ich bin weder ein PvP Spieler noch muss ich mein Damagemeter immer und ueberall posten. Ich finde das einfach nur irrelevant und laecherlich.
> Eine bitte habe ich dann doch noch:
> Ich habe oefter das Gefuehl das auf World of Warcraft (meist zu unrecht wie ich finde) "herumgehackt" wird. Miese Community, die boessen Goldseller und "Kiddies" die nerven. Manchmal ist es schon so aber trotzdem ist es fuer mich immer noch ein Spielerlebnis und es macht Spaß nach der Arbeit einfach mal fuer ein oder zwei Stunden abzuschalten. Einfach ignorieren die Jungs!



Jop da sieht man den Unterschied zwischen manch einem WoW-Foren-Troll und einem WoWler der noch sich anständig weiß zu Artikulieren. Aber demzufolge muss ich leider auch sagen, ich hatte trotzdem die Meinung das die Fraktion der Flamer und auch *dioten auf den Servern die ich besuchte in WoW von denen überbevölkert waren, oder es gab nur den Anschein, weil die sich immer lauthals meldeten in allen Regionen wo die sich befanden, sei es im Handelschannel, Allgemein (in Hauptstädten und auch Raidinstanzen!!!) BÄM Mod auf Allgemein in Raidinstanzen sag ich nur...

Ich sag allgemein nichts gegen WoWler, nur das ich mich nicht mit solchen Leuten befassen will, die sich obercool finden oder wie auch immer. Und die Ignoreliste hat leider keine unendlich Funktion.



DunCrow schrieb:


> Klingt für mich als wären auf 'nem LotRO-Server kaum Leute.
> 
> Wenn die Sammelleidenschaft, das Gemeinschaftsgefühl, die Kiddys und die Chinesen fehlen, dann komm doch zurück zu WoW.



Wo bitteschon ist WoW noch ein Gemeinschaftsspiel im Sinne von sozialer Gemeinschaft (keine nur Zweckgemeinschaft)?
Das fängt schon damit an only fullepic Kararaid... - toll wo ist da die Gemeinschaft, im sozialem Sinne?
Gemeinschaft ist nicht nur allein die Masse die eine Gemeinschaft ausmacht, auch die Klasse, ob man was mit der Gemeinschaft anfangen kann, davon hängt sehr viel ab.
Kiddys gibt es auch in HdRO, aber nicht im dem Sinne wie du sie kennst.
Chinesen spielen kein HdRO, jedenfalls nicht auf EU Servern.


----------



## Petera (12. November 2008)

Sylvvia schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ehrlicherweise sollte man aber auch erwähnen, das die Lotro Grafik trotz DX10 deutlich schlechter ist, als die von AOC und trotzdem nicht signifikant schneller läuft. Ich bin ein Herr der Ringe Fan und habe auch längere Zeit HdRO gespielt (habs am letzten WE nochmals angetestet) und vermisse dort eigentlich nur das fehlende PvP. Es könnte doch echt nicht so schwierig sein, Orcs - wilde Menschen etc. als spielbare Rassen zu implementieren. Dann würde es wahrscheinlich recht schnell aufwärts mit HdRO gehen ... ich würde dann auch zusätzlich wieder dort spielen ... das reine PVE ist mir aber echt zu langweilig und Monsterplay ersetzt nicht das PvP.
> Das HdRO nicht so itemlastig ist, finde ich persönlich sehr positiv, auch ansonsten finde ich das Spiel recht gut - bis auf diesen einen Punkt ... PVP - und das ist für viele schon ein / das KO-Kriterium.
> 
> Gruß Sylvia



PvP und PvE funktionieren auf die Dauer nicht zusammen. Siehe offizielles WoW-Forum und frage dich, ob du einen solchen Zustand haben willst. Dazu kommt, das ich in WoW auf einem RP-Server spiele, der wegen Rollenspielansprüchen mit den PvP-Regeln versehen wurde. Heute gibt es dort keinen Unterschied mehr zu einem PvP-Server, das Rollenspiel ist tot, weil man auch mit unmotiviertem Ganken jeden Rollenspielanspruch ersticken kann, sogar wirkungsvoller als mit OOC-Gespamme.

Außerdem sollte man als AOC-Spieler nicht so aus dem Fenster lehnen. Das so viele Rollenspieler sich dort einfinden, spricht nach meiner Ansicht nicht für AOC, sondern für die "verzweifelte" Situation für Rollenspieler in den meisten anderen Spielen ist.

Grüße

Petera


----------



## Gromthar (12. November 2008)

Petera schrieb:


> Außerdem sollte man als AOC-Spieler nicht so aus dem Fenster lehnen. Das so viele Rollenspieler sich dort einfinden, spricht nach meiner Ansicht nicht für AOC, sondern für die "verzweifelte" Situation für Rollenspieler in den meisten anderen Spielen ist.


Und man sollte die Tatsache nicht vergessen, dass schon RP-Gilden aufgrund von Mobbing das Spiel verlassen haben. Aqulionische Ehrengarde z.B. Von diesem Vorwurf kann sich allerdings auch LotRO nicht frei sprechen, siehe Stadtwache von Bree (wird seit jeher von vielen Leuten denunziert).

Grafisch finde ich allerdings beide Spiele sehr ansprechend und AoC kein Stück besser verglichen mit LotRO. Die Spielgrafik ist einfach anders - reine Geschmackssache und dabei auf ähnlich hohem Niveau. Wobei ich selbst LotRO-Grafik ein wenig bevorzuge. Von der Community her habe ich auch bei AoC überwiegend gute Erfahrungen gemacht.

Wie auch immer, LotRO ist ein gutes Spiel. Diese ganzen Vergleiche bringen eigentlich recht wenig. Wenn vergleichen, dann bitte mit EvE Online und Co. Im Endeffekt sind diese ganzen Classic-MMOs sowieso kompletter Einheitsbrei, lediglich Verpackung und Spielerschaft sind unterschiedlich.


----------



## Knurrbauch (12. November 2008)

Factions schrieb:


> Wo kommen denn jetzt wieder diese ganzen Trolle her
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




D&D ein Flop? Dafür hält es sich aber doch noch ganz schön lange und leer sind die Server auch nicht (subjektives Empfinden)... Archlord und RF online sind Flops gewesen - vom Bezahlspiel zum Free2Play-Grinder geworden. Nur die Aboaufhebung hat die quasi "wiederbelebt"... Wenn schon, dann hepp. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bundesbaer (12. November 2008)

Ich finde HdRO ehrlich gesagt gar nicht so anders oO Hab es nur in der Beta angezockt, aber hat sich genau so angefühlt wie WoW, weshalb ich es nach zwei Wochen dann auch wieder sein lassen hab. Steuerung gleich, Quest gleich, Grafik ähnlich, meinetwegen hätten sie es auch WoW 2 nennen können^^ Wie gesagt, ist meine persönliche Meinung zu Lotro, weshalb es aber nicht schlecht ist!

@Factions
Der Chart stammt zwar aus April, zeigt aber jedoch relativ deutlich wie es um Lotro steht. Dabei sollte man aber bedenken das auch 0,9% noch reichen für ein MMO.
http://www.mmogchart.com/Chart7.html


----------



## Gromthar (12. November 2008)

Bundesbaer schrieb:


> [...]Grafik ähnlich[...]


Ja ne, is scho recht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=qvrvTQas98E&...feature=related
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=bJWSR8Grm3M&...feature=related
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=k0pJaSMNXLo&...feature=related


----------



## Bundesbaer (12. November 2008)

Da muss ich meine Aussage wohl revidieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab nen ziemlich schlechten PC und bin deshalb nie in den Genuss einer solchen Grafik gekommen. Vielen Dank für die Videos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simoni (12. November 2008)

Und ehrlich gesagt: die Beta ist schon ein paar Ecken her^^. Habs damals auch direkt nach Release fallen lassen, weils einfach nicht gefesselt hat. Ein halbes Jahr danach hab ichs wieder angetestet und war begeistert.


----------



## zacke666 (12. November 2008)

Anscheinend muss ja WOW ja immer noch als Messlatte herhalten obwohl es doch so schlecht ist wie ich den letzten Posts entnehmen konnte.
Von der Grafik her Stellt Silkroad Online alle in den Schatten naja ist aber ein Asiagrinder

Meine meinung jedes Spiel hat seinen Reiz,Jeder Spielt das was ihm Schmeichelt

Und das RP Gefühl kommt erst dann wenn mann es selber macht

In jedem Spiel gibt es sachen die nicht gern Gesehen und verpöhnt sind ist halt unterschiedlich und so soll es auch sein,

In diesem Sinne


----------



## Bundesbaer (12. November 2008)

Falls du mich meinst:
Ich wollte HdRO nicht damit vergleichen. Hinter WoW steckt viel mehr Kohle, da wird kein MMO so schnell ran kommen und wer immer denkt das jedes gute MMO wie WoW sein muss, sonst ist es schlecht hat ne Schraube locker sitzen. Jedoch hat mich HdRO an WoW erinnert, was ja vielleicht irgendwo auch ein kompliment ist (oder auch nicht).


----------



## Frandibar (12. November 2008)

Bundesbaer schrieb:


> Falls du mich meinst:
> Ich wollte HdRO nicht damit vergleichen. Hinter WoW steckt viel mehr Kohle, da wird kein MMO so schnell ran kommen und wer immer denkt das jedes gute MMO wie WoW sein muss, sonst ist es schlecht hat ne Schraube locker sitzen. Jedoch hat mich HdRO an WoW erinnert, was ja vielleicht irgendwo auch ein kompliment ist (oder auch nicht).



Das ist sicher kein Kompliment, nein...
Ich hab selbst 2 1/2 Jahre WOW gespielt, deshalb kann ich folgendes schreiben:

WOW ist inzwischen zu einem reinen Kinderspiel gepatcht worden... 
Am Anfang wars noch geil, sogar BC hat mir noch gefallen... aber der eine "böse" Patch, wo das Leveln von 20 auf 60ig extrem vereinfacht wurde hat mir den ganzen Spaß an dem Spiel genommen.
Seit damals spiele ich HDRO, und muß sagen:
HDRO ist einfach 1000 mal besser als WOW, und zwar in allen belangen!
Atmosphäre im Spiel, Community, PVE, Musizieren, Berufe, Events, Grafik, oder einfach herumlaufen mit meinem mächtigen Zwergen Wächter, und die alten zerstörten Ruinen aus dem ersten und zweiten Zweitalter zu bestaunen... sowas macht mitunter ein Spiel aus, und nicht nur sinnlos, mit scheuklappen vor den Augen durch die Gegend rennen und schnellstmöglich das höchstlevel zu erreichen, und dann herum jammern von wegen das kein End content da ist...
ich denke aber auch das HDRO eher ältere Semester anspricht, gibt sicherlich ausnahmen, aber das typische WOW kiddie wird mit sicherheit keinen gefallen an HDRO finden... zum Glück  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Stellt Euch mal vor man könnte in WOW musizieren... stellt Euch in SW vorm AH hin und spielt ein Lied... Ihr wißt alle was dann für Reaktionen kommen würden...

Nein danke, nie mehr WOW...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grunzhart (12. November 2008)

Frandibar schrieb:


> Stellt Euch mal vor man könnte in WOW musizieren... stellt Euch in SW vorm AH hin und spielt ein Lied... Ihr wißt alle was dann für Reaktionen kommen würden...
> 
> Nein danke, nie mehr WOW...
> 
> ...



Da muss ich an die zahlreichen Tanzvideos denken, die mit WoW anfangs entstanden.
Ganz zu Beginn gab es diese und vergleichbare Erlebnisse noch, aber mit der Zeit wurden sie immer weniger.
Mittlerweile findet man eigentlich auch keine neuen guten oder lustigen Videos mehr auf myvideo oder youtube.
Ich vermute, die dafür verantwortlichen Spieler hörten halt irgendwann auf.


----------



## Knurrbauch (12. November 2008)

Frandibar schrieb:


> Nein danke, nie mehr WOW...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Auch wenn das total verbissen klingt: für mich kommt Ohweh-o-weh auch nicht mehr in Frage. Da investiere ich lieber monatlich in Age of Conan, das sich sehr zum positiven entwickelt...


----------



## Vetaro (12. November 2008)

Frandibar schrieb:


> WOW ist inzwischen zu einem reinen Kinderspiel gepatcht worden...
> Am Anfang wars noch geil, sogar BC hat mir noch gefallen... aber der eine "böse" Patch, wo das Leveln von 20 auf 60ig extrem vereinfacht wurde hat mir den ganzen Spaß an dem Spiel genommen.



Grund? Warst du zu dem Zeitpunkt auf Maxlevel oder betroffen von der Leveling-Vereinfachung?


----------



## Frandibar (12. November 2008)

Ich hatte damals zwei auf Maximal Level.
Als der Patch kam fing ich gerade einen Twink an und habs selbst gemerkt wie lächerlich einfach Sie es gemacht haben, z.b. die meisten Elite Gegner aus Gruppen Quests wurden einfach zu normalen Gegnern gemacht, und waren somit kinderleicht umzuhauen, man levelt so schnell das man als Neuanfänger gar nimmer alle Gebiete sehen kann... aber das war ja auch das Ziel von Blizzard... aber dadurch haben etliche RL Freunde von mir mit WOW aufgehört...
Aber das ist egal, weils eh genügend neue Spieler gibt denen das egal ist...

mir solls auch egal sein, WOW interessiert mich nimmer...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (12. November 2008)

Man konnte auch vorher nicht alle gebiete sehen, nichtmal alle der eigenen Fraktion. Ih hab immer nur gehört von "unfair, wir haben so lange gebraucht, da sollen die nach uns es auch nicht einfacher haben". Nach dem sinnlosen kram klingt es bei dir auch, aber wenn du ein Bedürftnis hast, da Einspruch zu erheben: bitte per PM.


----------



## Frandibar (12. November 2008)

Kram hin.. Kram her... Tatsache ist das Sie das Spiel dadurch kaputt gemacht haben... Früher waren einige Quests noch eine Herausforderung... das hat dann total gefehlt, klar wenn alles so Kinderleicht gemacht wurde...

Und nein, mir ist es egal ob neue Spieler dadurch schneller leveln können. Hier gehts nur darum das Blizzard das Spiel für mich (und viele andere), kaputt gepatcht hat...

Was die Gebiete angbelangt... Man konnte früher sehr wohl fast alle Gebiete besuchen und die meisten Quests dort machen auf dem Weg zum Höchstlevel... aber jetzt hats keinen Sinn mehr, weil man so schnell hochlevelt das man einzelne Gebiete einfach überspringen kann...

Aber jetzt hab ich keine Lust mehr mich über ein Spiel wie WOW zu unterhalten... Spiele zurzeit gerade das gute alte Dungeon Master, macht definitv mehr Spaß und das wurde nie kaputt gepatcht...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grunzhart (12. November 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Man konnte auch vorher nicht alle gebiete sehen, nichtmal alle der eigenen Fraktion. Ih hab immer nur gehört von "unfair, wir haben so lange gebraucht, da sollen die nach uns es auch nicht einfacher haben". Nach dem sinnlosen kram klingt es bei dir auch, aber wenn du ein Bedürftnis hast, da Einspruch zu erheben: bitte per PM.



Kommt drauf an, was man unter Fraktion versteht. Wenn man Fraktion im Sinne von Allianz/Horde denkt, dann ja.
Unterteilt man aber nochmals, dann ganz klar: nein! Man erreichte über die Questen nach und nach alle diese Gebiete.
Dass das Leveln nunmehr einfacher sein soll, hat mit Fairness in der Tat nichts zu tun. Allerdings wird der Wert dieser Bereiche sehr wohl dadurch geschmälert, dass die Questen simplifiziert wurden. Dies ist leider ein in allen MMORPGs verwendetes Mittel.
Bei HdRO wurde es ebenso eingesetzt, wie bei WoW und man darf davon ausgehen, dass man irgendwann in WAR dazu übergehen wird, die PQs im niedrigen Tierbereich zu vereinfachen.
Hinsichtlich HdRO bin ich darüber besonders enttäuscht. Immerhin hatten die Entwickler es so eingerichtet, dass man auch als Highend immer wieder durch die Gebiete reist, in denen die Lowies unterwegs sind.
Vielleicht setzt sich aber zukünftig auch die Variante durch, Highs mit Zusatzbelohnungen zur Hilfe zu reizen, wie dies aktuell in HdRO probiert wird. Eine Auswertung dieses Versuchs wäre sicher aufschlussreich und interessant.


----------



## Sonntagshut (13. November 2008)

Ich denke mal, es geht nich um mimimi, die habens viel einfacher, sondern vielleicht einfach darum, dass man die Zeit des levelns geniesst und nicht wie jetzt einfach schon nach der Hälfte der Quests mit Gebieten abschliessen muss, weil sie eh keine Herausforderung mehr sind.
Vetaro, ich glaub nicht, dass du dich sehr freuen würdest, wenn in HdRO nun einfach nur noch 60% der bisherigen Erfahrung für die Level 1-50 benötigt werden würden mit MoM. Ich zumindest freue mich eigentlich drauf, mal noch nen 2. Char Richtung 50 zu leveln und möglichst eben wieder so, dass ich fast alles auf dem Weg dahin auch anschaun kann, auch wenn ichs nun größtenteils schon kenne.
Ausserdem ist das mit dem Leveln ja nicht das einzige das Blizz seit BC ein wenig zerstört hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gromthar (13. November 2008)

Allein das Wiederspielwert des Levelbereichs bei LotRO ist wesentlich höher verglichen zu WoW. Es war also gar nicht mal so dumm von Blizzard dieses doch recht nervige Etwas zu verkürzen. LotRO hat dies hingegen nicht nötig und braucht sich nicht zu verstecken.


----------



## Behem (13. November 2008)

Also ich habe WoW etwas über 1 Jahr gespielt und suche nun seit 2 Wochen eine Alternative, ich habe mir also Warhammer (wegen PvP) und HDRO (PvE) geholt. Warhammer habe ich 2 Tage gespielt dann kamen die unspielbaren PvP Elemente wie Szenarien und Burgbelagerungen, werde das Spiel in jetzigem Zustand niemanden empfehlen, es fühlt sich unfertig an.

Hdro hingegen hat mich komplett überzeugt, als ich gestern anfing fühlte es sich gemütlich und ruhig an. Ich habe nicht das Gefühl das es dort hektisch zu ginge wie es in WoW der Fall ist. Ich habe noch keine Kindergartensprache in den Channels gesehen und hoffe das sie auch die Ausnahme bleiben. Ich bin jedenfalls sehr zuversichtlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Landerson (13. November 2008)

grunzhart schrieb:


> Alles schön begründet und so nachvollziehbar.
> WoW zeichnet sich in der Tat durch die Comic-Grafik und den Sammeltrieb aus.
> Beides ist Geschmackssache, letzteres allerdings auch eine Frage der Zeit.
> 
> ...



Ja das stimmt schon, World of Warcraft wird von vielen als das Spiel der Spiele dargestellt. Es ist aber nur ein Spiel, d.h. man muss keine Kleinkriege anfangen.

Doch leider hab ich auch schon Herr der Ringe Spieler erlebt die vor Arroganz nur so strotzen. Von wegen wir sind die Reiferen und ihr mir eurem "Kiddie" Spiel.
Klar gibt es in World of Warcraft mehr von den "Rulern" und "Epic-Bessenen" die sich in Stormwind an den Brunnen stellen um sich zu bruesten, aber wenn mich jemand dumm anschreibt dann schreibe ich eine kleine aber feine Antwort zurueck und gut ist. Und wenn dann zurueck kommt was fuer ein "Noob" ich waere und gar nichts koenne (was in diesem Beispiel noch untertrieben ist), dann kann ich mir ein Grinsen nicht verkneifen und gehe meiner Wege. Manchmal bin ich einfach leicht zu belustigen. Und mir ist es voellig egal wenn mich jemand als Loser abstempelt weil ich ein "richtiges" Leben habe. 

Ich glaube man entwicklet ein dickeres Fell wenn man World of Warcraft spielt (irgendwann sieht man ^^, lol, rofl, !!!!!!1111, usw. gar nicht mehr).

Trotz alledem habe ich sehr gute Erlebnisse mit den "so verhassten" random groups durchlebt.
Vielleicht hatte ich einfach nur Glueck bis jetzt.
Meiner Meinung nach gibt es in allen Spielen Idioten und Spieler die wie du und ich Spass haben wollen. Und nochmal mir ist bewusst das es mehr in World of Warcraft sind als in der Herr der Ringe Online, aber ich habe gehoert das es manchmal hilft ein Ticket zu schreiben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

In diesem Sinne, gute Nacht
Landerson


----------



## Vetaro (13. November 2008)

Habe den vorhergehenden Beitrag mal zwecks Lulz gekürzt.



Landerson schrieb:


> ...Spieler erlebt die vor Arroganz nur so strotzen. Von wegen wir sind die Reiferen und ihr mir eurem "Kiddie" Spiel. Und mir ist es voellig egal wenn mich jemand als Loser abstempelt weil ich ein "richtiges" Leben habe.


----------



## grunzhart (13. November 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Habe den vorhergehenden Beitrag mal zwecks Lulz gekürzt.



Zwecks was? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## done (13. November 2008)

grunzhart schrieb:


> Zwecks was?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich interpretiere, dass er damit den vorhergehend Post zu einem Lacher machen wollte oder aber hervorheben, dass der Post ein Lacher ist.
Allerdings erschließt sich mir das auch nicht. Der Post davor ist durchaus nachvollziehbar.

Vielleicht hilft ein Klick in die Signatur und in das Profil, um das mit dem "Lulz" besser zu verstehen.
Mir hat das jedenfalls geholfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Danius (13. November 2008)

grunzhart schrieb:


> Zwecks was?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das Vetaros art, einfach ignorieren wirkt am besten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knurrbauch (13. November 2008)

Ihr habt einfach nur unaufmerksam gelesen... der Witz ist sehr gut und ebenso gut versteckt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Danius (13. November 2008)

ich find den nicht witzig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sess (13. November 2008)

Meine Meinung zu LotRO! (mein Befinden)

Zunächst sei gesagt, dass ich die Trialversion seit ein paar Tagen spiele und mir schon die SE von "Minen von Moria" bestellt habe. Ausserdem war ich längere Zeit WoW-Spieler.

Jetzt zu meiner Meinung. (Bezogen auf den Anfang des Spieles)
In WoW habe ich begonnen mit einem Char meiner Wahl und war erfreut über den einfachen Einstieg in die Spielwelt. Jedoch war dieser Einstieg so einfach, aber auch so "erzwingend", dass man schnell hochlvln wollte. Ich hatte also irgendwie immer den Drang zu lvln und mich jeden Tag einzuloggen um, wie viele es schon sagten, nichts zu verpassen.

Jetzt zu LotRO. Vor ein paar Tagen habe ich die Trialversion angefangen zu spielen und ich bin hellauf begeistert. Leichter Einstieg in die Welt, ich fühle mich weder zu irgendetwas gezwungen, noch glaube ich irgendetwas zu verpassen. Das ist einfach super! Wenn ich in WoW mal ein paar Tage weg war, dann habe ich 1. den Faden total verloren und 2. hing ich total hinterher im Content. Meinem Empfinden nach, ist dies in LotRO nicht so. Daher bin ich schon jetzt von diesem Spiel begeistert und werde jedes LVL und jede Quest vollstens genießen. Ich hoffe, dass ich LotRO sehr lange Zeit genießen kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG, Sess


----------



## grunzhart (13. November 2008)

Knurrbauch schrieb:


> Ihr habt einfach nur unaufmerksam gelesen... der Witz ist sehr gut und ebenso gut versteckt!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was er daran amüsant findet, ist ja offensichtlich. Das erkennt jedes Vorschulkind.
Allerdings ist das wohl seine Art von Humor und zudem ist dieser Abschnitt so aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen, dass er die Aussage des Autors grob verfälscht.
Das mag an einer trollistischen Neigung zu selektivem Lesen liegen...
Mir ging es nur darum, was er mit "lulz" meint. Ich kann es mir zwar denken, aber wenn jeder anfängt, sich seine eigene Kunstsprache zu basteln, kommen wir kommunikativ nicht mehr weit.


----------



## Vetaro (13. November 2008)

"Lulz" zu kennen, gehört zum Internetwissen dazu.


----------



## Larzaq (13. November 2008)

Knurrbauch schrieb:


> Ihr habt einfach nur unaufmerksam gelesen... der Witz ist sehr gut und ebenso gut versteckt!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Versteckt jein, aber gut ist er auf jeden Fall. Wie schön man doch mit Wörtern spielen kann.

Aber Back-To-Topic:

Bis jetzt war ich nur ein LotRO Trial-Spieler, hab mir mal nen Barden, Waffenmeister und einen Hauptmann angesehen, aber allgemein muss ich sagen, dass mir die Welt in LotRo um einiges lebendiger vorkommt als in WoW, und die Idee mit den instanzierten Quest finde ich auch gut.
Gut, ich hab noch nicht sooooooo viel von Eriador gesehen, aber allgemein, von der Resonanz, der Community (lässt sich streiten darüber) und einfach der Spielwelt und der Tiefe . . . hat es für mich jedenfalls einiges mal weit hinter sich gelassen. Und ich hab mal die Hoffnung, dass sich daran nicht so viel ändern wird, vielleicht, dass die Story etwas tiefer wird.
Jedenfalls, Moria ist die Special Edition schon vorbestellt, und damit werde ich dann in LotRO einsteigen. Vielleicht für ne längere Zeit, vielleicht auch nur so als kleinen Happen für Zwischendurch. Die Zeit wird zeigen, ob es sich für mich persönlich länger hält.

Grüße
Larzaq


----------



## Landerson (13. November 2008)

Knurrbauch schrieb:


> Ihr habt einfach nur unaufmerksam gelesen... der Witz ist sehr gut und ebenso gut versteckt!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Leider erschliesst sich mir der Witz hier auch nicht... Naja.

Wie dem auch sei, ich wollte hier nur mal vorbringen, warum World of Warcraft auch Spass machen kann. Selbst mit einer anstrengenderen Community.


----------



## Gromthar (13. November 2008)

Landerson schrieb:


> Wie dem auch sei, ich wollte hier nur mal vorbringen, warum World of Warcraft auch Spass machen kann. Selbst mit einer anstrengenderen Community.


Damit magst Du sicher auch recht haben, allerdings tummeln sich in diesem Unterforum eher WoW-Geschädigte Feierabendzocker. Lass uns unsere Freude über ein Spiel herzuziehen das uns eine Weile Spaß machte, jedoch nach subjektiven 'nicht mehr' unserer Spielmentalität entspricht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimble (13. November 2008)

softcake_orange schrieb:


> Antwort: WEIL ES KEINE SAU SPIELT!
> 
> 1. Solche Spieler gibt es auch. Da aber nur sehr wenige HdRO spielen, kommt es Dir nur so vor.
> 2. Goldseller sehen in HdRO keinen Markt, da es viel zu wenige spielen.
> ...


Huch. So viel heiße Luft ich mache mal das Fenster auf...

Keine Sorge ich werde Dich auch nicht groß flamen, da das AddOn ja bereit drausen ist und Du jetzt eh damit beschäftigt sein wirst, dem Lich Weihnachtsmann auf die frostigen Glocken zu gehen (vorausgesetzt Du bist einer derjenigen, bei dem die Installation funktioniert hat...gg). Ah ja bleib ruhig in Azeroth, Trolle gibt es in Mittelerde schon genug. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Behem (14. November 2008)

Ich habe heute einen Freund von mir der beim Mitternachtsverkauf sich das Add-on zu WoW kaufen wollte noch überzeugen können es nicht zu tun und lieber erst HDRO antesten solle (er ist begeisterter Tolkien Bücher Leser). Morgen kommt er zu mir und wir spielen das Wochnende erst einmal zusammen, aber ich glaube ich habe einen weiteren Mitspieler für Mittelerde gefunden.

Lustig ist, er kannte mehr vom Spiel als ich obwohl ich es 'schon' 2 Tage spiele. (Weil er eben das Buch kennt, sag ich gelassen am Telefon, dass ich in eine Taverne namens der tobende Dachs gehe und er sofort, ah das kenne ich, da war ich ziemlich erstaunt!) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Jetzt leiht er mir am Wochenende mal ein Buch aus damit ich mehr von der Story genießen kann.


----------



## done (14. November 2008)

Behem schrieb:


> Lustig ist, er kannte mehr vom Spiel als ich obwohl ich es 'schon' 2 Tage spiele. (Weil er eben das Buch kennt, sag ich gelassen am Telefon, dass ich in eine Taverne namens der tobende Dachs gehe und er sofort, ah das kenne ich, da war ich ziemlich erstaunt!)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ein sehr schöner beidseitiger Austausch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grunzhart (14. November 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> "Lulz" zu kennen, gehört zum Internetwissen dazu.



Behaupten die Vertreter des L33tsp34k von Selbigem auch.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grunzhart (14. November 2008)

Landerson schrieb:


> Leider erschliesst sich mir der Witz hier auch nicht... Naja.



Er meint das Wort "Arroganz" im ersten Satz in Kombination mit der Aussage "..."richtiges" Leben..." im zweiten Satz.
Wenn man Deinen Beitrag, seinem Vorschlag entsprechend, trollistisch selektiv liest, kann man hier einen Widerspruch hineinlesen.
Ob man das nun lustig findet, muss jeder selbst entscheiden. Manche Menschen haben einen für andere Menschen merkwürdig anmutenden Humor. Das ist halt die Vielfalt des Lebens, das letztlich alles bietet: vom Großen und Guten bis hin zur Gosse und dem dazugehörigen Slang. Meist ist die Welt ja gerade darum interessant.


----------



## Vetaro (15. November 2008)

Ganz großes Kino, Grunzi, wie du _mir_ vorwirfst, auf ärger etc. aus zu sein (in einem Post, der (man kann das tatsächlich so deuten) zur nicht-böse gemeinten belustigung gemeint war, wie ich auch darüber schrieb) und im gleichen Post Gossenverhalten und dergleichen implizierst - natürlich sicher verpackt, dass es abstreitbar bleibt. Ganz ehrlich, einer von uns beiden hat vor, Streit anzufangen, und ich bin es nicht.


----------



## Brennus Magtus (15. November 2008)

Recc schrieb:


> ich denke um das spiel wirklich zu mögen muss man die bücher gelesen zu haben und für die MEISTEN jüngeren sind das einfach zu viele buchstaben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Für die meisten sicherlich,
aber ich zum Beispiel habe ALLE tolkien bücher gelesen!
und mein cousin(junge 12 Jahre alt) auch und
IG kenn ich noch einige andere.
Das sind dann aber halt die Jugendlichen der Vernünftigen Sorte
und das ist ein Grund, warum ich die Community toll finde!
mfg,
Brennus


----------



## grunzhart (16. November 2008)

@Vetaro
Was hast Du denn für ein Problem, dass Du alles auf Dich beziehen musst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Coroner (17. November 2008)

Hm

ich hab 3 Jahre WoW gespielt als Casual Gamer.

War dann BC auf 70 hab mich eingeloggt und dacht mir "Was mach ich jetzt"

Hunderte der gleichen Mobs in ner Spiarle ablaufen die dann vielleicht eine 0,00345 Chance haben etwas zu droppne von denen man dann wiederum 20 braucht um dann..... ????

10 Std. am Stück Tränke farmen das man dann 3-4 Std. in nen Raid rennt wo dann jede Klasse Stupide immer auf die gliechen 3 Knöpfe drückt damit dann EIN Teil eines Tier irgendwas droppt??? lol Damit ich dann nachts um 1 sagen kann GEIL 4 Std 2 Knöpfe das der Tank nen Helm hat

UUUUUu ja das nenn ich Herausforderung......

Nicht zu vergessen das man dann nochmal 30 mal da rein muss damit JEDER sein Set hat AHJA wider Farmen Farmen Farmen..... und als Casual bist gestraft da dich eh keiner mitnimmt....

UND NCOH BESSER ein neues Addon kommt und mit lvl 72 hab ich dann tolle grüne Items die mein Tirgendwas toppen?

Warum bin ich nächte lang da reingerannt war unausgeschlafen etc???   Ne macht kein Sinn mehr

Dann HDRO:

Hm ich komm klar mit den Waffen die dropppen oder vom Quest kommen kewl

Man braucht "lang" im gegensatz zu WoW um zu leveln was auch dieses Rushen verhindert

Ich steh rum in Breeland kommt im Chat doch tatsächlich " Suchen Randoms für Splate keine Erfahrung notwendig man darf auch würfeln "

HOLLA In Wow wenn ein lieb fragts ob man da oder da mit darf wird man ausgelcht wegen Equip!

Und erlich lieber Qualität vor Quantität.

Was soll ich mit 11 Millionen Spast** wenn ich in Hdro mit 150.000 Erwachsenen spielen kann?

Warum nicht in den Schlachtzug gehen wenn man gleich öffentlich eingeladebn wird? Weils zuwenig Spieler sind? Ja is doch SUPER 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

War nie der wirkliche Tolkien Fan ja klar den Film gesehen oke aber das allein reicht in verbindung mit der etwas reeleren Grafik als WoW.

Lese grad das Buch und muss sagen sehr kewl wenn man über die Hobbits liest und sich denkt "hehe in der Kneipe war ich schon und mit dem hab ich schon gelabert"

Es geht an sich mehr um das Spiel und nicht um die Items...


----------



## Vanhyke83 (17. November 2008)

Coroner schrieb:


> Hm
> 
> ich hab 3 Jahre WoW gespielt als Casual Gamer.
> 
> ...



Hallo Coroner, 

lass mich diesen Text von Dir noch etwas erweitern. Danke! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Mein Schwager hat sich auch das neue Add-On geholt für World of Warcraft.

Ich musste mich gestern Abend noch soooo kaputt lachen! Passt auf...

Man kann sich ja in den Heroischen Instanzen Abzeichen "erfarmen" ! (Schon wieder farmen)

Für diese Abzeichen kann man sich nun gelbe (ist das Legendär?) Ausrüstungs-Gegenstände kaufen die man von Level 1-80 tragen kann. Diese werden natürlich abgeschwächt in niedrigeren Leveln. Diese Items sind nur Account gebunden!

Nun aber das Ding: 

Das PvP ist eh schon schrott weil in jedem Gebiet mindestens 100 Maximum-Level Twinks mit der besten Ausrüstung rumlaufen. Und dann packen sie jetzt sowas rein, so nach dem Motto: Ok, wenn schon dann aber richtig!

Schön ist ja, dass mein Schwager und seine gesamte Gilde das auch noch super geil finden. Da kann man mal sehen, was man mit eigentlich schlechten Erweiterungen des Spielsystems so erreichen kann...

Zusätzlich dazu kommt noch das nun das Weiter-Verkaufen der Accounts noch viel viel interessanter wird für solche Käufer! Die Server sind schon übersäht mit Bots..demnächst hat man diese dann mit in den Heroischen Instanzen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Für mich ist World of Warcraft, genauso wie momentan Warhammer Online, gestorben und die Minen von Moria liegen schon in der Vorbesteller-Box neben mir! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BurningShaddow (17. November 2008)

Ich mag zwar noch nicht sehr viel von der HDRO Welt mitbekommen haben, da ich erst lvl 22 bin, allerdings wirkt das Spiel völlig anders auf mich.
Ich hatte ziemlich viele Gruppen Quests und da ich mich noch nicht so gut auskenne hatte ich meine Bedenken, ob die anderen Spieler mich trotzdem mitnehmen würden. Allerdings waren diese Bedenken völlig sinnlos wie sich heraus gestellt hat.
In Gruppen ist stehts eine gute Stimmung und auch Spieler die man zuvor garnicht kannte helfen einem einfach so und das auch über Stunden, obwohl es ihnen selber kaum etwas bringt.
Und das hat mich schon schwer beeindruckt.

Ich werde erst mal bei HDRO bleiben und die Atmosphäre genießen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Madrake (17. November 2008)

@ Coroner, stimmt zwar überein, aber ein klein wenig auf deine Wortwahl achten, könnte sich durchaus auch ein WoW Fanboy hier reinverirren, und dann haben wir hier den Flame...

@ Vanhyke83, darüber hab ich nur was am Rande mitbekommen, Accountgebundene Items. Aber wirklich legendäre Items Accountgebunden??? oO Und was ist dann mit lila? sind das nun alles BoE? Bound on Equip? Ich sag rein nichts mehr zu der Iteminflation in WoW. Mag ich auch nicht und will es auch nicht wissen...

Mehr brauch ich nicht sagen: Eigene Erfahrung

Desweiteren muss ich der Argumentation Quantität statt Qualität für Blizzard rechtgeben. Wenn man sieht wieviele "leere" Server es gibt, und die Antwort von Blizzard ein neuer Server...


Desweiteren kann man nur indirekt WoW mit Lotro vergleiche - wie wenn man Orangen mit Äpfel vergleich.

WoW und Lotro sind beides MMORPG's (beim ersten kann man diese RP ruhig auch weg lassen)
Orangen und Äpfel sind beides Obstsorten - mehr auch nicht...

^weiter kann man beide nicht vergleichen

WoW und Lotro haben grundunterschiedliche Spielsysteme, und Hintergrundtiefe, sowohl Grafik,...


mfg Madrake


----------



## Vetaro (17. November 2008)

Madrake schrieb:


> @ Vanhyke83, darüber hab ich nur was am Rande mitbekommen, Accountgebundene Items. Aber wirklich legendäre Items Accountgebunden??? oO Und was ist dann mit lila? sind das nun alles BoE? Bound on Equip? Ich sag rein nichts mehr zu der Iteminflation in WoW. Mag ich auch nicht und will es auch nicht wissen...




Die Accountgebundenen Items in WoW sind Gelb. Legendäre Items sind Orange. Die Gelben stellen eine eigene Klasse dar, die nicht - wie in HdRO - mitleveln, sondern mit dem Spielerlevel skalieren. Sie sind zu beginn deutlich stärker und ansonsten angemessen stark, ich glaube, sie bewegen sich in vielen Fällen knapp über Blau-Niveau.


An Coroner: Deine Schreibart ist sehr anstrengend und unübersichtlich.
An Vantryke83: Wenn die Zahl dein Geburtsjahr ist, bin ich überrascht - du zeigst dich nämlich enorm verständnislos, unnötig bissig und blöd. Entschuldige, ich kann nicht anders, aber es ist _echt_ so '__'


----------



## Vanhyke83 (17. November 2008)

Der Beitrag über mir ist so lustig! Ich musste mich echt am Stuhl festhalten um nicht vor lachen auf dem Boden zu landen...

Entschuldige, ich kann nicht anders, aber es ist echt so '__' 


Zum Thema: 

Die Lila Gegenstände bleiben wohl wie gehabt aber trotzdem ist es ein Schritt in die völlig falsche Richtung von Blizzard! Wird das Low Level PvP dadurch für Neu-Einsteiger doch nur noch schwerer und deprimierender... Meine Meinung!


MfG


----------



## Vetaro (17. November 2008)

Na immerhin ne kreative Art der Reaktion. Mit Verdrängung fängt's an, dann kommt Wut.


----------



## Vanhyke83 (17. November 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Na immerhin ne kreative Art der Reaktion. Mit Verdrängung fängt's an, dann kommt Wut.



Nein, nach Verdrängung kommt Ignorieren. Nach diesem Beitrag von Dir weiss ich ja worauf Du aus bist! 

Machst Dich wirklich beliebt, dass muss man Dir lassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimble (17. November 2008)

@Vetaro
Ich stimme zwar mit dem von Dir Gesagten mehr oder weniger überein, aber musst Du die Leute immer so zurechtstutzen? Irgendwie sehe ich Dich in jedem Post nur meckern. Hast Du keine anderen Hobbys?

Ich meine, seine Aussage ist ziemlich daneben, weil er über ein anderes Spiel herzieht und im Grunde damit eine gute Grundlage für eine Streitdiskussion bietet, aber darauf auf diese Weise hinzuweisen und damit nur einen neuen Streit zu provozieren ist auch kein richtiger Weg. So langsam verstehe ich wie Du auf Deine 1730 Beiträge kommst.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß


----------



## Vetaro (17. November 2008)

Genau das ist es. Du _siehst_ in meinen Beiträgen immer nur meckren. In wahrheit ist das mit einem friedlichen Schmunzeln vorgetragen und wird nur von den Betroffenen zu sehr zu Herzen genommen. Dass ich so absolut _gar nichts_ *wirklich* böse oder ernst meine, kann und muss man nicht wissen.

Die ersten 1000 Beiträge waren übrigens durchschnittlich hochqualitativ, der Tausendste war "w00t wtf" im WoW-Mittwochs-Spamthread. Ab da ging es den Bach runter.

Die bestürzende Nachricht zu Ignorieren kommt übrigens in dieser populären Theorie nicht vor.


----------



## Nimble (17. November 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Genau das ist es. Du _siehst_ in meinen Beiträgen immer nur meckren. In wahrheit ist das mit einem friedlichen Schmunzeln vorgetragen und wird nur von den Betroffenen zu sehr zu Herzen genommen. Dass ich so absolut _gar nichts_ *wirklich* böse oder ernst meine, kann und muss man nicht wissen.



Das man Dein friedliches Schmunzeln an einem PC nicht sehen kann ist Dir aber schon bewusst oder?. Das Geschriebene wird oft missverstanden und beschwört falsche Reaktionen. Deshalb gibt es ja auch "Smileys" die einem besser klar machen, das es hierbei nicht um einen ernsthaft gemeinten Angriff auf die Person handelt. Vielleicht solltest Du es in Erwägung ziehen diese zu benutzen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Vetaro schrieb:


> Die bestürzende Nachricht zu Ignorieren kommt übrigens in dieser populären Theorie nicht vor.



Theorie ist, wenn alle wissen, wie es geht, und es funktioniert nicht. Praxis ist, wenn es geht, und keiner weiß, warum. Übrigens funktioniert die Praxis gerade ziemlich gut. Er ignoriert Dich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (17. November 2008)

Ich smile dann, wenn mir was daran liegt, dass die Person mich irgendwann doch für Nett hält. Und ja, der Doppelpunkt-D-Smiley kommt ziemlich oft vor, wenn ich mich wohlwollend unterhalte.


----------



## Behem (18. November 2008)

Bedeutet das, dass du dich gerade nicht wohlwollend unterhaelst?

P.S.: Nur eine rhetorische Frage.


----------



## Fade_to_Black (18. November 2008)

Kommt doch bitte mal wieder aus der OT Ecke raus und regelt das woanders.
Ich für meinen Teil kann HDRO sehr viel abgewinnen. Spiel seit der Pre und es war immer ne schöne Zeit. Aber ich war leider auch die letzten 2-3 Monate auf Pause weil ich einfach nich mehr konnte.
Nicht durch exzessives spieln ^^. PvE mässig is es das Nonplusultra für mich. Leider bin ich auch ein bisschen auf Pvp aus und das bot mir dann War. Heut werd ich auf jedenfall ins neue Addon rein schnuppern und sicher auch wieder öfter spieln. War is un bleibt eine Übergangslösung für mich. Von Wow will ich nich sprechn weil ichs ganz ehrlich leid bin das immer wer das andre Spiel schlecht macht obs jetzt Fans von Hdro, War, Wow oder Aoc sin.


----------



## Endwar (5. Februar 2009)

Hallo softcake_orange? sei doch einfach leise und bleib bei _dein Spiel_


softcake_orange schrieb:


> Antwort: WEIL ES KEINE SAU SPIELT!
> 
> 1. Solche Spieler gibt es auch. Da aber nur sehr wenige HdRO spielen, kommt es Dir nur so vor.
> 2. Goldseller sehen in HdRO keinen Markt, da es viel zu wenige spielen.
> ...




1,2 und Punkt 3 "Nicht richtig"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Guck mal hier rein  

_Codemaster hat im Moment ( Stand 30.4.08) 865.543 aktive Accounts
Midway hat im Moment (Stand 31.3.08) 1.265.654 Accounts_ von Tarid

(Spiele WoW und Hdro) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüße Endwar


----------



## Vetaro (5. Februar 2009)

Du hast einen Beitrag von mitte November zitiert.
Hinzu kommt, dass er das auf Seite 2 geschrieben hat, wir sind bei 7.


----------



## maggus (5. Februar 2009)

Hey Threadnekromantie ist doch toll.
Hauptsache es bringt den eigenen Post-Counter nach vorne. Ups 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knurrbauch (5. Februar 2009)

Hö, was? Neue Klasse? Nekromant? Das ist ja toll! 


Ach doch nicht. Schade. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorogrimm (5. Februar 2009)

Knurrbauch schrieb:


> Hö, was? Neue Klasse? Nekromant? Das ist ja toll!
> 
> 
> Ach doch nicht. Schade.
> ...




Knurrbachs Humor bleibt der Beste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mich würde mal interessieren, ob das mit den 2 Millionen Accounts stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach und auch wenn das komisch klingen mag: Ich als eher jüngerer Hdro-Spieler bin meistens lieber mit älteren/erwachsenen Leuten in einer Instanz oder ähnlichem. Die können sich wenigstens richtig benehmen. (meistens^^) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knurrbauch (5. Februar 2009)

Meistens, ja. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Smirgolnyir (6. Februar 2009)

Hallo Zusammen.

Warum HdRO so anders ist als andere Spiele?

Nun die meisten sachen wurden schon beantwortet und alles habe ich nicht durchgelesen.
Aber kurtz ein paar Worte aus meiner bescheidenen Sicht.

Ich habe bis vor kurzem WoW gespielt, und auch noch die Nordend erweiterung Installiert.
Mein Druide brav auf 80 Gespielt und war (bin noch) in einer Gilde.
Schon länger hatte ich den eindruck, das es in WoW nur in eine Richtung geht.
Immer vorne dabei sein zu müssen um den Anschluss an die wichtigen Instanzen und das begehrte Equip zu erhalten.
Es wurde in der Gilde meiner Meinung nach nur zusammen etwas unternommen, wen für jeden ein Vorteil herausspringt.
Wer Langsam war im Leveln musste meist Anschluss in Randoms suchen, und die waren, naja, nicht gerade der Hit.

Auf 80 ist es in WoW so das jeder mit seiner Klasse, und seinem Spiel, dieselbe Skillung hat, jeder Talentbaum unterscheidet sich kaum noch.
Verzauberungen und Ausrüstung enden im selben Standart, den es geht nur noch um DPS. Die Tanks sind quasi bis auf Namen Identisch und das ganze Spiel Mutierte in einer Mathematischer Berechnung, wo es am schluss nur noch am Menschen und den Lags lag, ob man Siegte oder verlierte.

WoW war ( und ist im grunde) für viele nur noch ein Abfarmen, Trinkets basteln, Erfolge sammeln, und so schnell wie möglich durch die Instanzen bei maximalen Schaden zu Rushen.
Ein versuch mit mehr Leute die schlechter Equipt sind, dafür langsamer und mit Zeit in eine Istanz zu gehen, so wie man es Denkt das es Gilden machen sollten, (könnten) findet sicherlich nur noch bei wenigen stat.
Viele WoW'ler mögen sicherlich dagegensprechen, ist auch Ihr Recht dazu.
Aber ich Suchte nach einem Spiel, in dem ich Ruhe habe, nicht Dabei sein muss, und doch Spass habe. ein Spiel wo die Grafik mich vom Stuhl haut, eine Geschichte hat, und wo man Gleichgesinnte findet. Egal wann man das max Level erreicht. Eben irgendwie Zeitlos, in der Art gemacht, wo man das Gefühl hat, das die Spieler 80% vom geschehen und Erlebten ausmachen und nicht das Spiel alleine. Hoffe es ist zu verstehen was ich meine.

Ich Habe die Tolkien Romane, und die Filme von HdR gesehen und mir vor dem Film viele Scenen in Gedanken ausgemahlt. Ich wurde schon vom Film überrascht wie gut er umgesetzt wurde, im Rahmen der Technischen Zeit des Buget und den Möglichkeiten von damals.
Und nun das Spiel.

Sicherlich musste man erstmal ein PC Haben der diese Anforderungen bewältigt, aber hat man den Rechner um in den Genuss der umwerfenden Grafik zu kommen, dann bleibt manchen der Atem weg.


Für mich sieht es so aus, das Sich HdRO nicht unbedingt an Maasstäbe von Spieler hält die vorwiegend auf Mechanismen wie die von WoW stehen.
Aber mit HdRO wurde ein Spiel geschaffen womit Menschen wie ich, die auch schon etwas älter sind, und es Ruhiger mögen, viel mehr Spass am Spiel selbst haben als an Skillmathematik, auch damit klarkommen.
Die Stimmung, sowie die Dargestellte Geschichte um Tolkiens Bücher sind einfach Umwerfend.

Die Menschen denen ich bisher begegnet binn, sind auch auf einem Niveo wo man sagen kann, So wie man in den Wald Schreit, so klingt es auch Heraus.
Und ein wenig auf Worte achten zu müssen (vorallem im RP) schadet absolut nichts, so bleibt man in übung, und meist auch Respecktvoll dem andern gegenüber.

Auch das es egal ist, welches Equip man hat. Solange es Levelgerecht ist ~ ; kommt man damit supper klar. Es muss nicht immer das Beste sein, das schönste, und das Seltenste. Weil in HdRO wichtiger ist, wer, oder welcher Charakter sich dahinter versteckt. Die Geschichte ist (nur) ein Roter Faden, an den man sich richten kann, wenn man doch vielleicht das Letzte aus dem Spiel herausholen möchte.

Was mir ebenso gefällt ist, das jeder Charackter seine Vorlieben in sachen Tugend auf die Art entwikellt, wie man ihn am meisten Spielt, so entwickellt sich doch eher ein Spiel Invidium als wenn es nach reiner Punktevergabe, und Mathematischer Skillung abläuft.

Da dieses System und diese Art (für viele Langweilig) zu Spielen ist, sehe ich den Unterschied, dass HdRO so anders ist. Quasi auch ein "Weize vom Spreu" trennen für HdRO Fans.
 Sam würde sagen, " Weist du Frodo, später würden die Menschen sagen, HdRO ist wie ein Lembas, du nimmst ein kleines Stück davon und enteckst wieder neues. Es ist wie ein Festmahl, iss bis du Satt bist, mache eine Pause, und wen du wieder Hunger hast, mache Weiter wo du aufgehört hast"

(man möge mir verzeihen bin etwas arg aus der übung)


Für mich ist HdRO ein Lange Gesuchtes Spiel, das man Online Spielen kann und Zeitlos ist, dennoch (annähernd) eine Grafik bietet wie zu Hause ein Standallone Game.
In dem Sinne..... ; Ansonsten wird es zu lange.....


----------



## EisblockError (6. Februar 2009)

Warum sucht man im Elben Anfangsgebiet 1 Stunde nach einem Quest geber, der aber nicht da steht wo die beschreibung ist sondern im housing gebiet und warum sind die questbeschreibungen so schlecht?
70% alles Hdro anfänger die aufhören hören wegen den langweiligen und vor allem eintönigen quests auf.
Nur töte soundsoviel davon. Dannn 100. von laufquest wo man die questgeber nicht findet. Warum haben die die Gebiete danach besser gemacht und die ersten 20 lv so scheisse? Mir macht das spiel echt Spaß, aber länger als eine Stunde am Tag kann ich nicht lvn, da mir die rumrennerei aufn sack geht. Und RP gibs nich auf bealger, da hört man im MP OOC nu sachen wie:
KAF mit R4 sucht SZ.
Wirklich, das spiel amcht mir Spaß und ich lese questtexte, aber wenn da steht: im Westen kann das überall sein, die beschreibungen sind grottenschlecht und Ered Luin Beratung wird nur volllgespammt von fragen.
Würde ,man alles alleine und von Anfang und ohne etwas zu wissen machen bräuchte man für lv 1-lv20 60 Stunden speilzeit


----------



## Gromthar (6. Februar 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Würde ,man alles alleine und von Anfang und ohne etwas zu wissen machen bräuchte man für lv 1-lv20 60 Stunden speilzeit


Also ich habe es damals alleine gemacht und war am zweiten Abend ~20.

Nichts für Ungut, aber wenn bei der Aufage steht, dass man den Bauauftrag zur Siedlung bringen soll, dass ist es auch in der Siedlung und nicht sonstwo. Und ja, einige Aufgaben sind nicht perfekt beschrieben, weil vielleicht dein Auftraggeber ebenso wenig genaue Angaben hat. HdRO hat auch viel mit Entdecken zu tun. Wer durch das Spiel hetzen möchte braucht gar nicht anzufangen weil er nach spätestens zwei Monaten sowieso gelangweilt aufhören wird.

Zudem würde ich das PvMP auch nicht zwangsläufig als Negativbeispiel für nicht vorhandenes RP bringen wollen, denn dies war dort noch nie vorhanden und um ehrlich zu sein finde ich das auch gut so.


----------



## arieos (6. Februar 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Warum sucht man im Elben Anfangsgebiet 1 Stunde nach einem Quest geber, der aber nicht da steht wo die beschreibung ist sondern im housing gebiet und warum sind die questbeschreibungen so schlecht?
> 70% alles Hdro anfänger die aufhören hören wegen den langweiligen und vor allem eintönigen quests auf.
> Nur töte soundsoviel davon. Dannn 100. von laufquest wo man die questgeber nicht findet. Warum haben die die Gebiete danach besser gemacht und die ersten 20 lv so scheisse? Mir macht das spiel echt Spaß, aber länger als eine Stunde am Tag kann ich nicht lvn, da mir die rumrennerei aufn sack geht. Und RP gibs nich auf bealger, da hört man im MP OOC nu sachen wie:
> KAF mit R4 sucht SZ.
> ...



Wenn das Spiel Deinen Text lesen müßte, dann würde es schon nach 5 Minuten ausschalten. 

Wie einfach soll es denn immer sein ? Warum immer der kürzeste Weg ? Und mal ehrlich, du hast doch noch nie einen Aufgabentext durchgelesen. 

Ich denke Runes of Magic ist besser für dich. Da macht man auf den Questmob im Questtext nen rechtsklick > autom. Hinlaufen  anklicken und nach einer weile steht man ganz automatisch vor den Mob. Man kann bei RoM sogar die Texte ausblenden. Ist doch super. Warum den ´ne Geschichte, die eh keinen Interessiert. 

Allein die Auenland quest sind so toll. Die sidn witzig, die machen spaß. Das ist so pures Hobbit Feeling. Ich kann deine Meinung nicht nachvollziehen. 

HdRo ist nicht Dein Spiel. Du bist bestimmt woanders besser aufgehoben.

Ehrlich.


----------



## Frandibar (6. Februar 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Warum sucht man im Elben Anfangsgebiet 1 Stunde nach einem Quest geber, der aber nicht da steht wo die beschreibung ist sondern im housing gebiet und warum sind die questbeschreibungen so schlecht?
> 70% alles Hdro anfänger die aufhören hören wegen den langweiligen und vor allem eintönigen quests auf.
> Nur töte soundsoviel davon. Dannn 100. von laufquest wo man die questgeber nicht findet. Warum haben die die Gebiete danach besser gemacht und die ersten 20 lv so scheisse? Mir macht das spiel echt Spaß, aber länger als eine Stunde am Tag kann ich nicht lvn, da mir die rumrennerei aufn sack geht. Und RP gibs nich auf bealger, da hört man im MP OOC nu sachen wie:
> KAF mit R4 sucht SZ.
> ...




Wenn Du 1 Stunde nach einem Questziel suchts, dann liegt das doch eher an Dir als am Spiel!?
Aber ist klar, wenn man so wie in WOW oder AOC immer nur Hirnlos hinter einem Pfeil hinterher laufen muß...
Ich halte es für ein Gerücht das sie ersten 20 lvl scheiße sind?
Du bist einer derjenigen die so schnell wie möglich durchs Spiel "rushen" wollen... ist doch egel wielange man für einen Stufenanstieg braucht, du sollst das Spiel geniesen... ich spiele oft Tagelang HDRO OHNE zu questen... aber sowas wäre für Dich sicherlich unvorstellbar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

RP gibt es auf Belegaer ziemlich viel, aber natürlich nicht im OOC Channel... Alleine unsere Sippe veranstaltet 2 - 3 Events Wöchentlich!
Stichwort: "Bree Marsch"

Mach Dir einfach mal die Mühe und Suche das RP !!!
Aber geht ja nicht, Du spielst ja nur 1 Stunde pro Tag...

Wenn ich mir Deinen Beitrag so durchlese würde ich Dir auch empfehlen mit HDRO wieder aufzuhören... Spiel doch WOW, dort bist Du gut aufgehoben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tharasala (6. Februar 2009)

@EisblockError

Ja, das spielen von Lotro erfordert ein eingeschaltetes Gehirn. Des weiteren erfordert es vom Spieler selbiges auch zu nutzen. Was Quests angeht findet sich in Lotro die gleiche Kost wie in jedem anderen MMO, viele Töte-,Sammel- und Laufquests verknüpft mit ein paar Interessanten Questperlen. Hier gibt es keinerlei Unterschied zu der Questvielfalt in anderen MMOs, außer vielleicht das Lotro etwas mehr bemüht ist ihre Quests in eine größere Geschichte zu packen und gerade in den Startgebieten erzählt fast jede Quest eine sehr schöne Geschichte. Solltest Du RP in einem OOC-Channel erwarten verweise ich gerne auf meine zwei eingehenden Sätze, ansonsten zur Erklärung OOC=>Out of Character, ich hoffe damit erklärt sich Deine Beobachtung. Was das Level von 1-20 angeht so hat das damals für meinen ersten Char 3 Spielabende gekostet, eigentlich ist alles recht genau beschrieben.

Ansonsten kann ich dem Rest nur beipflichten, entweder bist Du ein Troll, oder Lotro ist echt nicht dein Spiel.

Gruss
Tharasala


----------



## maggus (6. Februar 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Warum sucht man im Elben Anfangsgebiet 1 Stunde nach einem Quest geber, der aber nicht da steht wo die beschreibung ist sondern im housing gebiet und warum sind die questbeschreibungen so schlecht?
> 70% alles Hdro anfänger die aufhören hören wegen den langweiligen und vor allem eintönigen quests auf.
> Nur töte soundsoviel davon. Dannn 100. von laufquest wo man die questgeber nicht findet. Warum haben die die Gebiete danach besser gemacht und die ersten 20 lv so scheisse? Mir macht das spiel echt Spaß, aber länger als eine Stunde am Tag kann ich nicht lvn, da mir die rumrennerei aufn sack geht.



Komisch, ich habe im April 2007 gleich einen Elben Kundigen gespielt und diese "Probleme" hatte ich alle nicht. Die Atmosphäre war gut, und die Questziele waren alle sehr einfach zu finden. Und wenn die laufen nervt, dann spielst du möglicherweise nicht das richtige Spiel. In Guild Wars soll man sich ja sehr viel porten können.



EisblockError schrieb:


> Und RP gibs nich auf bealger, da hört man im MP OOC nu sachen wie:
> KAF mit R4 sucht SZ.



Monsterplay ist sowas wie PvP. Und im PvP sind die leute immer etwas "Seltsam", um es mal höflich auszudücken. AUf Monsterseite ibts tatsächlich fast keinerlei RP, aber was interessiert mich auch die Monsterseite? RP mache ich mit meinem Maincharakter auf seiten der Freien Völker, wenn ich doch mal auf ein Monster logge, dann gehts darum, anderen Spielern aufn Sack zu geben.



EisblockError schrieb:


> Wirklich, das spiel amcht mir Spaß und ich lese questtexte, aber wenn da steht: im Westen kann das überall sein, die beschreibungen sind grottenschlecht und Ered Luin Beratung wird nur volllgespammt von fragen.
> Würde ,man alles alleine und von Anfang und ohne etwas zu wissen machen bräuchte man für lv 1-lv20 60 Stunden speilzeit



Im Westen is vor allem mal eins: links von deiner Position. Du müsstest mir wirklich mal ein Beispiel für ein besonders schlechtes Quest deiner Meinung nach geben, denn ich kann mich nun partout nicht an ein schlimmes Quest erinnern, wo die Beschreibung so garnicht stimmt. Meistens schickt man dich eh zu einem Fähnchen auf der Karte, wo das gesuchte Ziel zu finden ist.
Fehlerhafte Wegbeschreibungen waren vor allem früher ein Thema, da waren Himmelsrichtungen teilweise falsch, aber das war im April 2007.

Und 60 Stunden Spielzeit halte ich, genauso wie den Rest deines Beitrags, für etwas überspitzt.


----------



## tekbear (6. Februar 2009)

ohne den ganzen thread durchzulesen denke ich mal die fragen sind schon mit diversen meinungslawinen beantwortet worden die so in den ganzen hdro foren rumspuken.


nach fast 2 jahren hdro spielen frag ich mich ganz andere fragen:

warum gibt es in den hdro foren ständig solche threads in denen behauptet wird hdro spieler seien die besseren menschen?

macht es einen schlauer sich ein spiel auszusuchen das offensichtilch mehr zu bieten hat als WoW?

steigt man dadurch eine stufe in der evolutionsleiter und hat fortan das recht auf WoW spieler runterzuschauen?

misst man dem ganzen nicht ein bisschen sehr viel bedeutung zu und gibt es nicht wirklich viel wichtigeres als solche fragen zu beantworten?

hat irgendjemand jetz die ironie verstanden oder bin ich jetz ein freak?


----------



## RealHaspa (6. Februar 2009)

Interesant das die so Erwachsene und Hilfsbereite LotRO Community genauso flamed wie die ach so Infantile und Rotzfreche WoW Community.

In einem Punkt sind wir also alle gleich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maggus (6. Februar 2009)

RealHaspa schrieb:


> Interesant das die so Erwachsene und Hilfsbereite LotRO Community genauso flamed wie die ach so Infantile und Rotzfreche WoW Community.



Du vergleichst hier den buffed-WoW-Kinderhaufen mit dem buffed-HdRO-Kinderhaufen. Weite das bitte nicht auf die gesamte Community aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -bloodberry- (6. Februar 2009)

Jo, finde ich auch.
Sehe hier auch nur nichts als Flames und alle Poster hier verhalten sich wie Kinder.
Nicht auszuhalten ist das.


----------



## Sulli (6. Februar 2009)

HDRO ist ein Top Spiel für Menschen die ein Spiel genießen und erleben wollen ... kein Rushspiel. Ist nicht so wie WoW wo es nur um Epic und Skill geht . die Leute sind fast alle Nett und freundlich und es hat mir sehr viel Spass da gemacht .. Habe mir auch oft nur die Gegend angeschaut und erkundet ohne ein Q zu machen .Die Quests sind meist leicht zu finden und schnell zu erledigen weil man , wenn man zb 20 Items braucht nicht 100 Mobs killen muss wie in WOW sondern meist nur die 20 denn jeder droppt das teil dann .Nur hatte ich ein Problem .. meine  Freunde die ich im RL habe zocken alle WoW und deshalb bin ich wieder zurückgegangen obwohl ich HDRO besser und spannender fand . Aber naja .. das RL ..........und ich werde auch nicht zurückkommen weil mein Haus weg ist und das Inventar nach der langen zeit auch meistens weg ist .. Habe keine Lust mir das alles wiederzuholen


----------



## maggus (6. Februar 2009)

Sulli schrieb:


> und ich werde auch nicht zurückkommen weil mein Haus weg ist und das Inventar nach der langen zeit auch meistens weg ist .. Habe keine Lust mir das alles wiederzuholen



Die Sache mit dem Haus ist wirklich ätzend. Ich hatte damals Gold bei einem Bekannten gebunkert und ihn gebeten, meine Miete zu bezahlen. Er hat's natürlich vergessen.


----------



## Vetaro (6. Februar 2009)

Ich hasse es, dass das Wort "flamen" von seiner eigentlichen (in englischsprachigen Bereichen immernoch funktionierenden) Bedeutung abgewichen ist und mittlerweile jede art von Ausdruck bezeichnet, bei dem sich jemand nicht definitiv freundlich verhält.
EDIT: Danke, Bloodberry. Ich bin also nicht der einzige 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und, tekbear, worauf du ja wahrscheinlich vorallem anspielst sind ja diese "Schalt mal dein Gehirn an, dann findest du die Questziele"-Posts (denn darum gehts ja aktuell mal wieder).
Dazu sei gesagt: Sie haben nunmal recht: Wer HdRO noch nicht gespielt hat liest mit hoher wahrscheinlichkeit keine Questtexte. Daher ist diese Erkenntnis, die während des Spielens (und zwar meist nicht sofort) aufkommt, tatsächlich ein spielerischer Fortschritt. Nur: Das mit den besseren Menschen hast _du_ geschrieben. Hier schaut man nicht auf WoW-Spieler im allgemeinen herab, sondern auf jene, die behaupten, dass die Quests zu schwer sind, während wir definitiv sagen können, dass sie es nicht sind.

Andererseits ist natürlich auch das unfair:  Japaner machen sich ja schliesslich auch nicht über Europäer lustig, die in Japan kein Wort lesen können. (Ich hätte das auch mit 4-Jährigen bringen können, das wäre aber herabsetzend gewesen).


----------



## Knurrbauch (6. Februar 2009)

arieos schrieb:


> [...]
> Ich denke Runes of Magic ist besser für dich. Da macht man auf den Questmob im Questtext nen rechtsklick > autom. Hinlaufen  anklicken und nach einer weile steht man ganz automatisch vor den Mob. Man kann bei RoM sogar die Texte ausblenden. Ist doch super. Warum den ´ne Geschichte, die eh keinen Interessiert.
> [...]




Ey, ich bin ja nun wirklich hetero und so, aber dafür mag ich dich hundertmal knutschen! Eine Wellenlänge, echt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McPotolos (6. Februar 2009)

hallo leute,

ich hab jetzt hdro noch nicht großartig gespielt (quasi war gestern mein erster tag von den 2 testwochen)

aber könnte das mit den Namen nicht auch unter anderem daran liegen das man im gegensatz zu WoW, War oder Aoc tips bekommt wie man einen vernüftigen Namen erstellt? 

als ich meinen zwerg erstellt habe und die tips gesehen habe... hab ich zumindest angefangen mit ein paar gedanken zu machen... lustigerweiße waren dann erstmal die ersten 2 namen die ich mir überlegt hatte sogar noch vergeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wüsste aber jetzt z.b. nicht wie ich den zwerg getauft hätte ohne diese "start" hilfe... warscheinlich einen für hdro nicth wirklich passenden namen


----------



## Tibininchen (6. Februar 2009)

Spitfire89 schrieb:


> Du musst dich ja wirklich super mit HdRO auskennen,hast es bestimmt auch schon sehr oft gespielt und weisst bestimmt auch ganz genau wieiviele Leute es spielen,"Weil es keine Sau spiel" irgendwie komisch,ich habe schon eine ganze Menge Leute gesehen die es zocken und es werden meiner Meinung nach auch mehr,spätestens wenn Länder wie Rohan und Gondor,mit Helms Klamm und Minas Tirith rauskommen werden mit Sicherheit noch mehr Spieler dazu kommen weil das beliebte Orte von (wirklichen) HdR Fans sind.Wie auch schon andere meinten,wenn es angeblich sooo wenig Leute spielen warum kommt dann demnächst eine Erweiterung raus ? Die würde man wohl kaum rausbringen wenn es kaum Leute gibt die es sich holen.
> Du sitzt wahrscheinlich noch zu hause rum und geilst dich an WoW oder WAR auf und bist der Meinung das es DAS Spiel überhaupt ist.
> Ich hoffe das Leute wie du NIEMALS anfangen HdRO zu spielen,dann war es das mit der Ruhe und dem RP im Spiel,dann ensteht darauß so eine Spiele-Missgeburt wie WoW und was da abläuft kann ja manchmal totaler Volksverblödung gleich kommen,wenn Leute nicht mal richtig schreiben können.
> Grob gesehen haben zwar alle MMOG's was tolles aber HdRO ist das Erste das mich vollkommen überzeugt hat,weil es vielseitiger ist und man wirklich merkt das die Entwickler viel Liebe in das Spiel fließen lassen und nicht ständig nur an den Klassen rumschrauben und so tun als wenn zig großartige Neuerungen gemacht worden sind.




Ich bin begeisteter WoW spieler. Aber da mein Account bei WOW am Montag ausläuft werde mich bei HDRo anmelden. Möchte es mal ausprobieren. Ist ja 7 Tage zum testen da und wenn es mir gefällt. Wer weiss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Bin Herr der Ringe Fan und das Ambiente bei HDRo ist super. Habe mir schon die Viedeos angeschaut. Die kommentare zum unterschied von WoW und HDRo habe ich mir durchgelesen. Es stimmt 100%..der Leistungsdruck und die geilheit auf Ausrüstung ist da. Bei WOW ist alles sehr hektisch..server überlastet usw. Bin mal gespannt was mich bei HDRo erwarten wird. Bis dann 

liebe grüße Tibininchen


----------



## Exeone (6. Februar 2009)

erlich gesagt weis ich es nicht woran es liegt, evtl die grafik die einfach unglaublich gut ist, und eine super atmo aufkommen lässt. Mir sind ingame auch noch keine unangenehme Leute aufgefallen wie es in einem anderen Game andauern der Fall war.

In Hdro hat man auch nicht das Gefühl irgend was zu verpassen ich bin letztens ein paar stunden durch die Gegend geritten ohne ein mop zu töten oder eine quest abzuschließen. 

Hdro ist auch das einzige game in dem ich die q texte lese die wirklich sehr schön geschrieben sind, ausserdem gibt es die epischen quest bücher die dich durch das ganze spiel begleiten.

besonders schön wird hdro mit dem hdr Soundtrack


----------



## Tibininchen (6. Februar 2009)

Hört sich alles super an. Bin ich echt mal gespannt drauf. Naja bei WOW hab ich einige Leute. Wir sind eine Gilde und machen am WE immer inis/schlachtzüge. Wenn ich so begeistert von HDRo bin weiss ich nicht ob ich dann die Leute verlassen kann, hab da ja fast 2 Chars auf 80. Ist halt immer so ne Sache. Also wenn mir HDRo wirklich gefällt und meine Leute alle wechseln würden wär ich bestimmt dann 100 pro dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Bei WOW gibts halt viele Kinder die denken die müssten krach anfangen usw. Man merkt es einfach. Es macht zwar schon spaß WOW aber entspannend ist es nicht. Und wenn man euch so von HDRo reden/schreiben hört kommt man ins Träumen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nerfi (6. Februar 2009)

weil das spiel extrem langweilig ist, sogar für goldseller.


----------



## Exeone (6. Februar 2009)

Tibininchen schrieb:


> Hört sich alles super an. Bin ich echt mal gespannt drauf. Naja bei WOW hab ich einige Leute. Wir sind eine Gilde und machen am WE immer inis/schlachtzüge. Wenn ich so begeistert von HDRo bin weiss ich nicht ob ich dann die Leute verlassen kann, hab da ja fast 2 Chars auf 80. Ist halt immer so ne Sache. Also wenn mir HDRo wirklich gefällt und meine Leute alle wechseln würden wär ich bestimmt dann 100 pro dabei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich kenne auch einige leute die wowo spielen aber daran mache ich nicht fest welches spiel mir gefällt, schließlich kann man auch anders in Kontakt bleiben, aber versteh mich bitte nichit falsch ich möchte dich nicht dazu überreden mit hdro anzufangen. Spiele die trail und entscheide dann. Es gibt ja auch die freunde werben Aktion evtl kannst du deine freunde ja dann auch überreden falls du dich für hdro entscheiden solltest.

weist du denn schon auf welchen server du anfängst?


----------



## Lossehelin (6. Februar 2009)

Tibininchen schrieb:


> Bei WOW gibts halt viele Kinder die denken die müssten krach anfangen usw. Man merkt es einfach. Es macht zwar schon spaß WOW aber entspannend ist es nicht. Und wenn man euch so von HDRo reden/schreiben hört kommt man ins Träumen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Also ich würde schätzen das es auch bei Herr der Ringe Online recht viele Kinder gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Bin ja auch eins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nur halten sich in der Her der Ringe Online alle ein wenig zurück und versuchen nicht die schöne Atmosphäre durch ihr gequatsche zu "eliminieren".


----------



## tekbear (6. Februar 2009)

@vetaro: um questtexte lesen ging's mir gar nich - da geb ich dir auch vollkommen recht. ich bin glaub ich einfach nur recht abgegessen von so "ach was macht uns nur so besonders" threads wo ich von vorneherein schon weis was für posts folgen.

irgendwie kommt mir das immer ein bisschen vor wie fishing for compliments und generellem we are soo special gehabe.

ich find ja hdro auch ganz toll und alles aber die diskussionen drehen sich immer so im kreis.


vielleicht sollte ich aber auch einfach die klappe halten und mir solche threads erst gar nich anschauen... das dürfte wohl das problem sein


----------



## Lossehelin (6. Februar 2009)

tekbear schrieb:


> ich find ja hdro auch ganz toll und alles aber die diskussionen drehen sich immer so im kreis.
> 
> 
> vielleicht sollte ich aber auch einfach die klappe halten und mir solche threads erst gar nich anschauen... das dürfte wohl das problem sein


I-wie hast du schon recht, dass wir uns nur in Kreis drehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tibininchen (6. Februar 2009)

Exeone schrieb:


> Ich kenne auch einige leute die wowo spielen aber daran mache ich nicht fest welches spiel mir gefällt, schließlich kann man auch anders in Kontakt bleiben, aber versteh mich bitte nichit falsch ich möchte dich nicht dazu überreden mit hdro anzufangen. Spiele die trail und entscheide dann. Es gibt ja auch die freunde werben Aktion evtl kannst du deine freunde ja dann auch überreden falls du dich für hdro entscheiden solltest.
> 
> weist du denn schon auf welchen server du anfängst?




Naja ja..mein Freund spielt auch WoW und er will mit mir zusammen HDRo testen. Wir fangen dann gemeinsamm nächste Woche an. Er hat gesagt er will auch erstmal schauen ob es ihm gefällt. Helfe ihm halt bei WoW auch bei Quest. Kann aber selber noch nicht sagen ob mir jetzt HDRo so gut gefällt das ich jetzt komplett wechseln werde. Ach und nen Kumpel macht vieleicht auch noch mit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 

Ich weiss noch nicht was es so für Server gibt. Wissen noch nicht wo wir anfangen. Wo bist du denn? Und sind bei HDRo die Server auch so überlastet?


----------



## Tibininchen (6. Februar 2009)

Lossehelin schrieb:


> Also ich würde schätzen das es auch bei Herr der Ringe Online recht viele Kinder gibt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



So wars jetzt auch wieder nicht gemeint. Hab mich mit einigen auch schon super unterhalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (6. Februar 2009)

Ich hab auch schonmal Kinder getroffen!


----------



## Gromthar (6. Februar 2009)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Ich hab auch schonmal Kinder getroffen!


Um meinen Postcounter zu erhöhren möchte ich an dieser Stelle erwähnen, dass meine Nachbarn sogar zwei haben!

Und da ich auch etwas einigermaßen sinnvolles schreiben möchte: testet HdRO an. Wenns gefällt bleibt dabei, wenn nicht dauert es etwa 2 Minuten das Spiel zu deinstallieren. Wenn eure WoW/RL-Freunde wirklich so an euch hängen, dann bleibt diese Freundschaft auch bestehen wenn ihr ein anderes Spiel spielt. Andernfalls trennt sich die Spreu vom Weizen.


----------



## Exeone (6. Februar 2009)

Lossehelin schrieb:


> Also ich würde schätzen das es auch bei Herr der Ringe Online recht viele Kinder gibt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



das es viele kinder gibt ist nicht auf das alter bezogen sondern auf das verhalten einiger Leute, es gibt 14 jährige die sich wie 30 benehmen und umgekehrt.

sollten ihr euch Entschließen auf meinen Server anzufangen (siehe Signatur) könnten wir evtl gemeinsam neu starten da ich mir gerne ein Barden twink machen würde


----------



## Tibininchen (6. Februar 2009)

Exeone schrieb:


> das es viele kinder gibt ist nicht auf das alter bezogen sondern auf das verhalten einiger Leute, es gibt 14 jährige die sich wie 30 benehmen und umgekehrt.
> 
> sollten ihr euch Entschließen auf meinen Server anzufangen (siehe Signatur) könnten wir evtl gemeinsam neu starten da ich mir gerne ein Barden twink machen würde



Du fast es genauso in meine Worte, wie ich es meinte @Kinder. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich würde gerne eine Hobbit erstellen, aber über die Klasse bin ich mir noch unschlüssig. Hab schonmal ein bisschen rumgeguckt was für Berufe es gibt, KLassen usw. 
Gut dann kommen wir auf Deinen Server, denke mein Freund ist auch bei.
Morthond wenn ich mich nicht verguckt habe?! Welche Klasse spielst du im moment und ist die schon auf 60?

lg Tibininchen


----------



## Exeone (6. Februar 2009)

jäger lvl 28 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wie gesagt wollte nebenbei noch ein Barden spielen, aber ich denke alles weitere klären wir ingame sobald ihr anfangt


----------



## Tibininchen (6. Februar 2009)

Exeone schrieb:


> jäger lvl 28
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Oh ja Jäger ist auch gut. Hab mir überlegt nen Schurken zu machen vielleicht. Weil mein Hauptchar bei Wow ist heiler/vergelter und das wollt ich erstmal nicht. Am besten mal nen Char der richtig gut Schaden macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber wenn ich anfange auf Test zu spielen renn ich natürlich nicht durch ich mach langsam und guck mir die Gegend so an. Will mir dann mal so nen eindruck vom Spiel machen. Am besten ich schreibe dann dein Hauptchar an, das du dann bescheidweisst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanier (6. Februar 2009)

Hi Tibininchen
Erstmal eine Gute Entscheidung mal bei uns in Mittelerde reinzuschaun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Schurke und Schaden... er macht gut Schaden um zu leveln, keine Frage, doch die richtigen
Schadensklassen sind Waffenmeister und Jäger.

Ich will dir jetzt natürlich nicht den Schurken ausreden, im Gegenteil. Der Schurke ist eine der
weniger häufig gespielten Klassen und lässt sich nicht mit seinem Namensvetter aus W** vergleichen.

Und falls du und deine Bekannten/Freunde hilfe brauchen solltet, und ihr auf Morthond anfangt, könnt ihr
gern meinen Hauptmann anschreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG Vanier


----------



## Loraley (6. Februar 2009)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich habe auch vor kurzem mit HDRO angefangen und bin begeistert. Ich komme natürlich aus der WoW Community. Ich schäme mich dafür auch nicht. WoW war/ist ein gutes Spiel, allerdings hat es in letzter zeit leider gelitten. Herr der Ringe ist so alt, das ich mich nur noch schwach an mein erstes Herr der Ringe Computerspiel, das war auf dem C=64, erinnere. Ich finde diese ganze nichtgehype bei HDRO sehr entspannend und die Ruhe die das ganze ausstrahlt. Die Landschaft, ich bleibe einfach stehen und schau mich um und denke puh das sieht toll aus. Wenn ich sagen darf, weil ich erst ganz neu in der HDRO-Community, liegt das erfolgserlebnis ja auch nicht darin irgendwas zu looten sondern es sich erarbeitet zu haben, Crafting und so. Wenn ich ehrlich bin intressierten mich persönlich irgendwelche Stas auf irgendeinem item nie wirklich, ich fand den Style meistens intressanter und da habe ich festgestellt bietet mir HDRO auch viel mehr. ich kann meine sachen einfärben und sowas. Find es ganze drum herum alles sehr stimmig und habe nicht das Gefühl das hier über Jahre einfach was dra geflickt wurde. Ein entscheidener Punkt dürfte auch sein, das sich CM an die Tolkie-Lizenz halten muss und nicht einfach drauf los Patche kann. Das es nicht möglich ist zu cheaten, in form von Goldsellern und der gleichen, finde ich klasse. Kein vorteil einem anderen gegenüber. Exploiten scheint im mom ein Problem zu sein. Dazu kann ich nur sagen, das erstens sowas von keinem Geduldet wird und zweitens was hätte der jenige davon? Früher oder später Langeweile weil er alles abgeraidet hat und ihm im grunde doch nur der eigentliche Highend-Content bleibt und sich dann wohl eines besseren besinnen muss. Das CM hier auch sehr guten Support leistet in form von GM´s finde ich auch sehr gut. Wenn sie regeln machen solen sie auch dabei bleiben, eine Wohltat normale nichts aussagende Namen zu lesen.


Ach ich könt hier noch so viel schreiben aber denke ihr wisst es alle besser als ich. Wollt ich nur mal so loswerden.


----------



## Tibininchen (6. Februar 2009)

Vanier schrieb:


> Hi Tibininchen
> Erstmal eine Gute Entscheidung mal bei uns in Mittelerde reinzuschaun
> 
> 
> ...




Hey Vanier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja einen Jäger hab ich auch schon angefangen bei Wow. Bin noch am überlegen. Am besten les ich mir noch mal alle vor und Nachteile der Chars
durch und entscheide dann. 

Find ich klasse das ihr eure Hilfe anbietet. Sowas findet man bei WoW nicht so in dem Maße. Naja ist wohl ne kleine Familie bei HDRo. Da haben die 
anderen mehr Zeit für neue 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Freund und ich wollten die Gegenden erstmal allein erkunden. Dann macht das Spiel auch gleich mehr spaß wenn du alles
selber Erforschen kannst. Wo ich ende Juli mit Wow angefangen hatte hat uns ne freundinn geholfen und wir haben nicht wirklich
viel vom Spiel mitbekommen...war eine reine Hetzerei. Hauptsache Leveln. Das ist nicht so mein Ding. Glaub das ist Wow *lach*. 

Na gut wenn wir fragen haben Vanier und Tqarcairion melden wir uns bei euch. Ist schonmal super das wir dann jemanden haben den wir fragen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn mir das Spiel spaß macht bleib ich vielleicht bei HDRo. .. mal sehen. Erstmal reinschnuppern.

lg Tibininchen


----------



## Vanier (6. Februar 2009)

Ich meinte ja auch gar nicht in vollem Tempo beim Leveln zu helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich meinte eher die etwas unangenehmeren Aufgaben, die allein oder zu Zweit
kein Zuckerschlecken sind.

Und Hilfe wirst du von sehr vielen Spielern im Spiel bekommen, vor allem
wenn du in einer netten Sippe bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tibininchen (6. Februar 2009)

Vanier schrieb:


> Ich meinte ja auch gar nicht in vollem Tempo beim Leveln zu helfen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja ich weiss wie du meinst. Komm dann aufjedenfall darauf zurück. Ist nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Falls es bei HDRo sowas wie in der Art Horde und Allianz gibt spiel ich für die guten.

Und wenns mir dann gefällt nach den 7 Tagen testen geh ich vielleicht in ne Gilde dann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exeone (6. Februar 2009)

man kan nur die freien Völker spielen ab dem 10 lvl kann man dann auch ein bisschen pvmp betreiben bei dem man dann auch die bösen spielen kann.
und keine sorge ich hetzte auch nicht durchs Game im gegentei,l ich lese quest texte, crafte ein wenig oder spiel auf meiner Gitarre (allerdings nicht im pony dafür bin ich zu schelcht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

btw wann wolltest du denn mit der trial anfangen ?


----------



## Tibininchen (6. Februar 2009)

Exeone schrieb:


> man kan nur die freien Völker spielen ab dem 10 lvl kann man dann auch ein bisschen pvmp betreiben bei dem man dann auch die bösen spielen kann.
> und keine sorge ich hetzte auch nicht durchs Game im gegentei,l ich lese quest texte, crafte ein wenig oder spiel auf meiner Gitarre (allerdings nicht im pony dafür bin ich zu schelcht
> 
> 
> ...



Gut dann weiss ich das schonmal @freie Völker. Ist auch ok so. Spiel eh immer nur die guten und auf PVP steh ich nicht ganz. Ist zwar mal ganz nett aber nicht unbedingt nötig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich weiss das du uns auch nicht durchs Spiel hetzen willst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. War so allgemein gesprochen nicht auf dich/ euch bezogen. Gitarre ? Pony? ok mal gucken. Kenn das ja noch nicht, was es da so gibt *G*.


----------



## EisblockError (6. Februar 2009)

arieos schrieb:


> Wenn das Spiel Deinen Text lesen müßte, dann würde es schon nach 5 Minuten ausschalten.
> 
> Wie einfach soll es denn immer sein ? Warum immer der kürzeste Weg ? Und mal ehrlich, du hast doch noch nie einen Aufgabentext durchgelesen.
> 
> ...



Bitte vertseht mich nicht falsch, ich mag Hdro gerne und spiele es auch, Aber da ist nichts mit Quest Text lesen wenn man neu ist, ich lese den Questtext 5 mal und verstehe trozdem nich, wo das kleine Haus ist das man suchen sopll und das "irgendwo westlich von einer alten Zwergenstadt ist". einzig und alleine die großen Städte kann man ohne Umwege finden, aber ich finde es echt schadedas Hdro mit seinen Startgebieten die Leute abschreckt.


----------



## Tayfun (6. Februar 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Bitte vertseht mich nicht falsch, ich mag Hdro gerne und spiele es auch, Aber da ist nichts mit Quest Text lesen wenn man neu ist, ich lese den Questtext 5 mal und verstehe trozdem nich, wo das kleine Haus ist das man suchen sopll und das "irgendwo westlich von einer alten Zwergenstadt ist". einzig und alleine die großen Städte kann man ohne Umwege finden, aber ich finde es echt schadedas Hdro mit seinen Startgebieten die Leute abschreckt.



Hmmm ... also ich hab, als ich angefangen hab, eigentlich jedes quest ziel recht schnell gefunden ... gut 1-2 quests dachte ich auch "WTF ò-ó" aber nach ein zwei mal lesen hat man es dann doch gefunden ... und ich glaub wenn ich mich nicht irre ist die Karte im anfangsgebiet zugar aufgedeckt.

Táy


----------



## Gocu (6. Februar 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Warum sucht man im Elben Anfangsgebiet 1 Stunde nach einem Quest geber, der aber nicht da steht wo die beschreibung ist sondern im housing gebiet und warum sind die questbeschreibungen so schlecht?
> 70% alles Hdro anfänger die aufhören hören wegen den langweiligen und vor allem eintönigen quests auf.
> Nur töte soundsoviel davon. Dannn 100. von laufquest wo man die questgeber nicht findet. Warum haben die die Gebiete danach besser gemacht und die ersten 20 lv so scheisse? Mir macht das spiel echt Spaß, aber länger als eine Stunde am Tag kann ich nicht lvn, da mir die rumrennerei aufn sack geht. Und RP gibs nich auf bealger, da hört man im MP OOC nu sachen wie:
> KAF mit R4 sucht SZ.
> ...



Ähm grottenschlecht? hdRo ist das Einsteigerfreundlichste MMO und bei den Monstern ist es klar das es da kein RP gibt, da gibt es auch keine wirklichen Orte denn fast überall kann man schnell mal getötet werden


----------



## Thrawns (6. Februar 2009)

Wenn ich mir den Thread so durchlese, bekomme ich glatt wieder Lust auf HdRO ...


----------



## Gromthar (6. Februar 2009)

Thrawns schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir den Thread so durchlese, bekomme ich glatt wieder Lust auf HdRO ...


Ironie? Also bei knapp der Hälfte die hier ergossen wird, würde ich die Lust verlieren. Zum Glück spiele ichs ja schon. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thrawns (6. Februar 2009)

Ok, ich habe nicht alle neun Seiten gelesen. Aber die ersten waren schon sehr ansprechend. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



//edit: Gerade sehe ich, dass ja eine Wiedersehens-Aktion läuft. Schade, dass sie nur noch bis zum 09.02. geht. Habe das leider nicht mitbekommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Menelphor (7. Februar 2009)

Recc schrieb:


> ich denke um das spiel wirklich zu mögen muss man die bücher gelesen zu haben und für die MEISTEN jüngeren sind das einfach zu viele buchstaben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Welch dreiste Behauptung. hab ich doch mit 13 Jahren Herr der Ringe gelesen..und dass sind jetzt auch keien 5 jahre her..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja zum Thema Namen denk ich dass da bei solchen Namen recht oft Tickets geschrieben werden. Genauso wie bei Goldsellern etc.


----------



## Knurrbauch (7. Februar 2009)

Menelphor schrieb:


> Welch dreiste Behauptung. hab ich doch mit 13 Jahren Herr der Ringe gelesen..und dass sind jetzt auch keien 5 jahre her..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ha, du wirst lachen. Nein, ihr alle werdet lachen. 

Als ich 13 war, wollte mir die fette Kröte in der Bibliothek die Bücher nicht geben, als ich sie ausleihen wollte. Ich wäre ja noch zu jung um das zu verstehen und in seiner Gänze zu erfassen. 

Zum Glück hab ich Erstausgaben im Bücherschrank meiner Mutter gefunden.... dickes Papier, feines, grünes Leinen. Kein "Chef Frodo", keine neue Linksschreibung. Ein Traum. Ein bisschen wie Die Unendliche Geschichte in der Erstausgabe vom Thienemans Verlag... rotes Leinen, dick wie 'ne Kinderfaust und noch ordentliches Papier. *hach* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moritz17 (7. Februar 2009)

Knurrbauch schrieb:


> Zum Glück hab ich Erstausgaben im Bücherschrank meiner Mutter gefunden.... dickes Papier, feines, grünes Leinen. Kein "Chef Frodo", keine neue Linksschreibung. Ein Traum. Ein bisschen wie Die Unendliche Geschichte in der Erstausgabe vom Thienemans Verlag... rotes Leinen, dick wie 'ne Kinderfaust und noch ordentliches Papier. *hach*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  hab auch die Erstausgabe (oder jedenfalls glaube ich, dass es die Erstausgabe ist) bei meiner Mutter im Bücherregal gefunden und gleich gelesen. Auch wenn ich sagen muss, dass es nicht gerade einfach war mit 12 alles zu verstehen aber ich habs mir angetan und ganze 5Monate an allen 3 Büchern gesessen. Ich bereue es nicht es sind Fantastische Bücher. Aber ich hab mir als ich 15 war dann doch die neuen Bücher gekauft, da die meiner Mutter zusammengefallen sind. 

Zum Thema warum HDRO anders ist, kann ich nicht wirklich viel Beitragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Es ist ganz einfach nur das beste MMO aufm Markt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß
Moritz


----------



## Cyberflips (7. Februar 2009)

Volun schrieb:


> *Warum *bsw. finde ich in der hdro Welt Nullkommanull Spieler, die sich Shadowhunter, Nightcrusher oder wie auch immer nennen? (auf Belegaer sehe ich zumindest NIE einen)



Die Spielleiter (Gamemaster) sorgen eben aufmerksam für Ordnung und die Spielmechnanik ist entsprechend. Weiteres Kriterium, was aber auf alle Deine Fragen zutrifft: Die Community ist entsprechend. Sie will eben im Tolkien-Universum Abenteuer erleben und sieht in dem Spiel kein Pendant zu "Second Life" oder "Schüler VZ"



> *Warum *finde ich keine Goldsellerwerbung ingame wie in anderen mmorpgs?



Ganz einfach: Den Betreiber interessiert es und beweißt was ich schon vor Jahren über jedes MMORPG gesagt habe. Wennn ein Betreiber wirklich möchte das es sowas nicht gibt, dann gibt es das auch nicht. Über einen Rückschluss kannst Du Dir jetzt selbst Gedanken machen. 
Natürlich gibt es Goldfarmer und Goldverkäufer, Du bekommst im Spiel nur nichts davon mit.
Auch hier gilt: Die Spielleiter (Gamemaster) sorgen eben aufmerksam für Ordnung und die Spielmechnanik ist entsprechend.



> *Warum *sehe ich weder in Foren, noch ingame im Chat so gut wie kaum geflame oder L33tsp34k?



Warum sollte die Community dies tun?  Die meisten sind dort um zu spielen und um die anderen kümmern sich die Gamemaster. Es liegt auch am Niveau des Spiels und der com, daß sie in ganzen Sätzen sprechen möchten und können.



> *Warum *habe ich bei Hdro nie das Gefühl etwas zu verpassen, wenn ich mal nicht online bin?



Weil es ein klassisches MMORPG ist und eben ein Abenteuerspiel im Fantasyszenario. Ein Spiel, in dem Du eintauchen kannst und wenn mal keine Zeit ist eben nicht. Die Aufgaben laufen Dir nicht weg. Alle sind auf der gleichen Seite und Du stehst eigentlich nie unter Konkurrenz. Das ist bei den anderen Spielen theroretisch auch so, aber überleg mal wer dort für Druck sorgt? 
Nur Deine Mitspieler und Du selbst und die Spielmechanik - weil es dort wahrscheinlich keine anderen Spielinhalte gibt, ausser sammeln und sich gegenseitig aufs Maul hauen. Dort ist eben mehr "Second Life"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> *Warum *ist die Sammelleidenschaft von neuen Waffen, Rüstungsteilen etc. bei weitem nicht so vorhanden wie in anderen Spielen?



Klar, das Spiel erzählt Geschichten, hat ein atmosphärisches Universum und es geht vornehmlich darum, das Böse zu bekämpfen...gemeinsam.
Die Spiele, oder das Spiel, von dem Du sprichst, ist im Highlevelbereich ja auch nur ein Konkurrenz und Arbeitslager ohne klaren Gegner und Aufgabe. Das Hauptprinzip ist sammeln und konkurrieren. Bei HdrO geht es hauptsächlich um Geschichten erleben. 



> Ich liebe diese einzigartige Atmosphäre und dieses absolut relaxte Leben in hdro. In den meisten anderen mmorpgs ist es absolut anders (wenn man vielleicht mal von Vanguard absieht).



Ist ja keine Frage sondern eine Antwort....hättet ich also gar nicht quoten brauchen, hrhr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyberflips (7. Februar 2009)

Knurrbauch schrieb:


> Ha, du wirst lachen. Nein, ihr alle werdet lachen.
> 
> Als ich 13 war, wollte mir die fette Kröte in der Bibliothek die Bücher nicht geben, als ich sie ausleihen wollte. Ich wäre ja noch zu jung um das zu verstehen und in seiner Gänze zu erfassen.
> 
> ...



Ah, da weiß jemand noch ein gutes Buch zu schätzen...und eine gute Übersetzung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thrawns (7. Februar 2009)

Knurrbauch schrieb:


> Als ich 13 war, wollte mir die fette Kröte in der Bibliothek die Bücher nicht geben, als ich sie ausleihen wollte. Ich wäre ja noch zu jung um das zu verstehen und in seiner Gänze zu erfassen.



Unglaublich.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knurrbauch (7. Februar 2009)

Das war um 1990 rum und die Bibliothek war von der örtlichen katholischen Kirche geführt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aber ja, um nochmal Off-Topic zu wandern, die neue Übersetzung ist ein Graus. Das ist ein bisschen wie Bushido Sonette von Andreas Gryphius vorlesen zu lassen!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

